# 120 x 55 x 55cm planted... Trim 2



## Mark Evans

Well, that time again i'm afraid   

Volume: 360L 
Dimensions:120 x 55 x 55cm optiwhite  
Substrate:  gravel, mini landscape rock, ADA amazonia (used)
Light:  2 x 54w T5 (2 x 150wMH) Geissemann
CO2:  Inline Co2
Heat: None 
Filter:  JBL & Eheim
Fertilizer: 10ml TPN+ per day (this could change)

Not really sure which way to go with the planting, although I have ideas. I may even add wood to this. 

I must stress....THIS IS NOT AN IWAGUMI! before everyone starts on 'not high enough stones' etc   


hardscape-1 by saintly's pics, on Flickr

The joys of being able to wheel the tank around....seriously a joy. 


hardscape-2 by saintly's pics, on Flickr

There's plenty more to follow soon. 

Thanks for looking,

Mark


----------



## somethingfishy

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm 'On the sea shore'*

I missed this stage when i started my tank (it was thrown together out of necessity and bullying) and i love the beginnings of a journal and seeing the ideas starting.

looks great to me, enjoy what looks to me like one of the best bits of the hobby cant wait to see what transpires


----------



## Iain Sutherland

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm 'On the sea shore'*

hardscape looks good as always mark, is this still going to be a 1-2-grow set up for tropica?


----------



## greenink

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm 'On the sea shore'*

Very nice. Good asymmetry and liking the massive foreground. Really original. I'd call it 'sleeping triceratops' personally - looks like you've buried one in there:


----------



## Ady34

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm 'On the sea shore'*

Hi Mark.
Looks good,
its amazing how the first picture makes the tank look small, but in the second in situ shot you appreciate the scale more.
Liking the attention to detail with the gravel grading too.
Looking forward to this journal.
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Aquadream

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm 'On the sea shore'*

Nice hardscape Mark. Do you think some Hygrophila Pinnatifida in the middle would look good. It could imitate palm trees on the tropic shore.


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm 'On the sea shore'*

those stones arn't high enough Mark (wink). Looking forward to the planting mate! Great arrangement.


----------



## Steveyg81

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm 'On the sea shore'*

Loving the rock work,
The second pic reminds me of something like the land that time forgot!


----------



## Ady34

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm 'On the sea shore'*



			
				Steveyg81 said:
			
		

> The second pic reminds me of something like the land that time forgot!



the photo makes it look like its a scaled model for a film set.


----------



## awtong

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm 'On the sea shore'*



			
				mikeappleby said:
			
		

> Very nice. Good asymmetry and liking the massive foreground. Really original. I'd call it 'sleeping triceratops' personally - looks like you've buried one in there:



This made me chuckle and I agree totally.   

Andy


----------



## darren636

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm 'On the sea shore'*

this lay out is very familiar..... Reminds me of a place somewhere.


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm 'On the sea shore'*

Can't believe I missed this yesterday !  Loving the rockwork Mark  Placement is excellent and that large one on the left is a cracking bit of stone. I see you said you may yet add wood to it, and recall that you were being encouraged to "expand your portfolio" (had to chuckle) by using a different type of wood.  What are you considering  ? MDF ? Balsa wood ? (OK OK I'm just kidding ! Like you I LOVE Manzanita and have done from the moment I saw it, having previously thought that Redmoor was the only wood I would ever want).

I have, of course, subscribed and will be watching your journal as closely as I did the last


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm 'On the sea shore'*

Many thanks chaps. Thanks for the encouragement. 

Yeah, it does look like a big old dinosaur   

The first image looks small because I used the 135mm from about 15 feet away. It'll always flatten the perspective. 

Here's a pic with the wide angle. These should show a little more of how deep the foreground really is.


layout-3 by saintly's pics, on Flickr


120-wide by saintly's pics, on Flickr


120-wide-2 by saintly's pics, on Flickr


120-wide3 by saintly's pics, on Flickr



			
				easerthegeezer said:
			
		

> is this still going to be a 1-2-grow set up for tropica?



Possibly. I'm still not sure.


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm 'On the sea shore'*

That gives it much more depth! I see what you mean about the other angle of the camera.

looking good mate.


----------



## Gary Nelson

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm 'On the sea shore'*

Very nice that Mark, rock layout is fab! Looks great even without plants too....  I'll be watching this one   

Have you ever been tempted into marine or had a go? I bet you could do a great live rock layout!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm 'On the sea shore'*



			
				Gary Nelson said:
			
		

> Have you ever been tempted into marine or had a go? I bet you could do a great live rock layout!



Not really thought about it if i'm honest. If you can add minilandscape rock, then i'll have a bash!   



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> That gives it much more depth!



Completely different isn't it. Should get some mad UWA shots from this.


----------



## darren636

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm 'On the sea shore'*

gravel is reminiscent of the tide coming in at trebarwith  strand.


----------



## spyder

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm 'On the sea shore'*

For me, I don't think it needs any wood.

Great rocks and layout. 

Any progress with the plant list?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm 'On the sea shore'*



			
				darren636 said:
			
		

> gravel is reminiscent of the tide coming in at trebarwith strand.



Just googled it. Very nice place is that   



			
				spyder said:
			
		

> For me, I don't think it needs any wood.
> 
> Great rocks and layout.
> 
> Any progress with the plant list?



Thanks spyder. 

Re plants...not yet mate. I have an 'overall' impression in my head, but I need to decide on what's happening in the back. I'll still partly plant the gravel parts, but not like a full carpet or anything like that.


----------



## plantbrain

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm 'On the sea shore'*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> 120-wide3 by saintly's pics, on Flickr



Something about that one rock on the Right front, it blocks the path going back.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm 'On the sea shore'*



			
				plantbrain said:
			
		

> Something about that one rock on the Right front, it blocks the path going back.



Moved to a less obstructive position.  

 However, with it being a sacrificial stone, it still would work there. To break up the monotony of an 'all gravel' foreground.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm 'On the sea shore'*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> oved to a less obstructive position.



Your right Tom. 

I've moved it closer to the bigger stone, so it's now a 'supporting' stone if you were to follow the 'Iwagumi' way of doing things. 

It's certainly opened up the path. Thanks Tom  


rocks by saintly's pics, on Flickr

I think I may open up the path to the left to. I've wanted to play on the idea of having 2 paths rather than the typical 1

I look at these as 'coves' or 'nooks and crannies' rather than a full blown 'path'

1


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm 'On the sea shore'*

When you get wonderful growth from the 1-2 grow! range, it's really hard not to want to add a massive wall of stems.

I reckon this is similar to the ADA wabi-kusa style of growth.

You seem to get great growth right from the bottom of the plant. Completely different to the potted brother.

That little clump of rotala, is from the smallest pinch of 1-2grow!


1-2-grow!-Rotala-Rotundifol by saintly's pics, on Flickr


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm 'On the sea shore'*

Very interesting on 1-2 grow. I shall be starting a full nano using those plants. 
Ahh and more or less nice hardscape Mark   

Just teasing


----------



## plantbrain

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm 'On the sea shore'*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> plantbrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something about that one rock on the Right front, it blocks the path going back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moved to a less obstructive position.
> 
> However, with it being a sacrificial stone, it still would work there. To break up the monotony of an 'all gravel' foreground.
Click to expand...


Once the plants are in there, that will not be the case...........it will highlight and enhance the look and depth of the tank.

Less ......is more. :idea: 

But.......the nice thing about the guts of the scape, they are well placed.....these smaller tid bits can be added, moved or removed any old time.

Play around and see what you think later.

I have my own opinions but I tend to ask these questions openly.......t*his is the good path: to question yourself and your choices, not just rude critiques.* You ultimately live with the tank and have to face your creation daily........I do not :idea:


----------



## plantbrain

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm 'On the sea shore'*

If you have seen the 120 Gal I have been doing for god.....a while now....I ask these same questions of myself and move and play around like lego building blocks in search of a nice color and plant scheme contrast.

This is teaching me a great deal. 
1. How to work with different species and contrast together.
2. How each species is able to grow and how the best method of trimming applies(eg, not just ADA style, or just Dutch style)
3. The wood is similar to stone but with more forms from rock like Burls, to smaller thin wisp of branches. 
4. the Sense of depth and thickly planted groupings.

However, this is not nature style. I have a feeling that is more your direction, but you can still use some of these ideas above to approach nature style, in other words, these approaches are universal regardless of style.

You take risk and try different things. Don't like em? Easy to change them back, just take your time and give them a few days to think and ponder what looks right, best for you.

I find many of the ideas I had, were frankly, terrible.  But that is how we learn, we try and make mistakes, and then learn from them. Think of all the mistakes Amano has made over the years.

Tenacity keeps us going. Tenacity triumphs over $, skill, intelligence etc.


----------



## JohnC

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm 'On the sea shore'*



			
				plantbrain said:
			
		

> .....
> Tenacity keeps us going. Tenacity triumphs over $, skill, intelligence etc.


----------



## tim

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm 'On the sea shore'*

another inspiring journal in progress mark


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm 'On the sea shore'*



			
				tim said:
			
		

> another inspiring journal in progress mark



Thanks Tim.



			
				plantbrain said:
			
		

> Once the plants are in there, that will not be the case...........it will highlight and enhance the look and depth of the tank.
> 
> Less ......is more.



Sure is Tom. 

Not having a tank I can post about is killing me. The 90cm is getting all the attention under the sun, and I carried out a full tank shot session 2 days ago, which, if I may say, maybe one of the best, full tank shot I've ever taken; Technically speaking.
   The lighting was just right. 

I'm not sure when I'll get around to setting this up...soon I hope! and with what I'm learning about red plants hopefully this should have a splash of colour.


----------



## Iain Sutherland

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm 'On the sea shore'*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> The 90cm is getting all the attention under the sun, and I carried out a full tank shot session 2 days ago, which, if I may say, maybe one of the best, full tank shot I've ever taken; Technically speaking.



ooh, do share


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm 'On the sea shore'*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> plantbrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the plants are in there, that will not be the case...........it will highlight and enhance the look and depth of the tank.
> 
> Less ......is more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure is Tom. ....... and with what I'm learning about red plants hopefully this should have a splash of colour.
Click to expand...


So what ARE you learning about Red plants Mark ? The secret of their success ? If so... spill the beans buddy


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm 'On the sea shore'*



			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> So what ARE you learning about Red plants Mark ? The secret of their success ? If so... spill the beans buddy



Still learning! but, a very big BUT....i seem to be getting colours! 

I've got Rotala Rotundifolia going pink.... I've not had that in about 3 years!!!!!


eustralis-stellata by saintly's pics, on Flickr



			
				easerthegeezer said:
			
		

> ooh, do share



Soon mate.


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm 'On the sea shore'*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Antipofish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what ARE you learning about Red plants Mark ? The secret of their success ? If so... spill the beans buddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still learning! but, a very big BUT....i seem to be getting colours!
> 
> I've got Rotala Rotundifolia going pink.... I've not had that in about 3 years!!!!!
Click to expand...


So what is it that you've learnt lol.


----------



## viktorlantos

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm 'On the sea shore'*

Cheers Mark, the photo is great as always. Kudos for that  
Isn't that Pogostemon Stellata on the middle which has a nice color?

I only see Rotala in the back with some orange and some red at the end which is laying on the top of the surface, the rest is green behind the Stellata.

Also wondering if you used any color correction? The 2 sakuras on the top of the stone has some weird color there if i maginify with flickr. Or the tubes do this?

just interested about it mate do not take it as an offense


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm 'On the sea shore'*



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> Also wondering if you used any color correction? The 2 sakuras on the top of the stone has some weird color there if i maginify with flickr. Or the tubes do this?



Combined with T5 and colour correction, saturation, yes Viktor. I must admit, even this one is OTT,but check out the other images...their OK.   



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> Isn't that Pogostemon Stellata on the middle which has a nice color?



 blimey, i do apologize! I've named it wrong. yes mate.



			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> So what is it that you've learnt lol.



T5 and Iron. works a treat. 



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> I only see Rotala in the back with some orange and some red at the end which is laying on the top of the surface, the rest is green behind the Stellata.



Thats because you cant see the bit that i'm on about.   It's in a part of the tank I've not shown. 

I'll have to watch how i phrase my comments, to be a bit clearer.


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm 'On the sea shore'*

Hi Mark, thanks for that   I had heard that myself oddly and must have stored it at the back of my mind.  Thanks for mentioning.  There must be a biological/scientific reason behind that which no doubt Clive could elaborate on. Would a rusty nail in the tank do ? LOL.  I actually have a Fe test kit in the Sera master kit I was given.  Wonder if they have any accuracy at all.  Not that I am gonna start testing Fe but would be interesting to know "starting points" at least.  Either way, your learning experience is certainly working. That pic is a cracker.  You must be very pleased, given the difficulty you have experienced with reds in the past.  And thats not failure; they might grow for one person and not another purely because of different Fe levels in their water.  I can't recall if you use tap or RO ?


----------



## viktorlantos

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm 'On the sea shore'*

Cheers Mark, thanks for the clarificaiton and sorry again if i seemed offense that was not my goal.  
The photo looks brilliant by the way i would be happy to have that on my wall  

Additionally to the Fe and T5 which ferts you're running currently?
I've seen that in our tanks if i dose with EI (Nitrate is 20-30mg/l in the water column there) and dose with a leaner fert on the other (ADA now but could be anything), the one which is lower on Nitrate the better red color will do on plants without iron too. But if i add some iron colors goes even better.

So for this reason if go after nice deep red color for a stem forest i probably go on an alternate fert route first.

Tom may will bash me becasue of the above lines  but this stuff keeps getting back to me since i am using EI 4 years ago.


----------



## plantbrain

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm 'On the sea shore'*

I'd not fear too much about the colors...........just work on growth in general, this is the path to good color, everyone thinks there's a trick.

T5's are nice and can reflect a lot of red color also. Eg red blubs make the tank look redder, but then your greens do not look as nice.

ADA did this with a few of their bulbs NO T12's and then the HQI's, and the PC's, but man....They are like over a decade behind when it comes to lighting.  The ATI lights I use are pushing 400% more light watt for watt with the same PAR and literally 30 more color combinations if not more. 

With colors, you can work within the red shades themselves, or oranges, or yellows. Amano made mention of this recently in AJ. If the plant is placed high in the rear, then you often see the undersides which can be very different colored as well.

Some reds are more appropriate with contrasting greens than others............, I think many seek the blood red color, I tend to like a wide range if I add color. Otherwise, I generally work with the many shades of greens.

You will never run out of combinations here. With 400 plants, the various combo's are limitless.


----------



## Iain Sutherland

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm 'On the sea shore'*

Like tom said im still working on growing plants let alone worry about reds.. but i am curious how people add iron?  I have only ever used flourish iron, a long time ago when i didnt really know what/why i was adding it, and it makes the water very milky for a few days.
I seem to remember a thread about some not being good in shrimp tanks also??
Any advise would be an education


----------



## Westyggx

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm 'On the sea shore'*

John at APF can sort you some iron http://www.aquariumplantfood.co.uk/fert ... 2-50g.html


----------



## plantbrain

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm 'On the sea shore'*



			
				easerthegeezer said:
			
		

> Like tom said im still working on growing plants let alone worry about reds.. but i am curious how people add iron?  I have only ever used flourish iron, a long time ago when i didnt really know what/why i was adding it, and it makes the water very milky for a few days.
> I seem to remember a thread about some not being good in shrimp tanks also??
> Any advise would be an education



Sounds like hard KH's tap water, use DTPA Fe instead.

You'll get more out of it.

I add 1:3 ratio by volume DTPA:CMS + B trace mix.


----------



## viktorlantos

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm 'On the sea shore'*



> I'd not fear too much about the colors...........just work on growth in general, this is the path to good color, everyone thinks there's a trick.
> 
> T5's are nice and can reflect a lot of red color also. Eg red blubs make the tank look redder, but then your greens do not look as nice.



Without hijack Mark's journal here just a last word on this. I know i am telling this probably to the wrong guy as you have the most colorful tank here at this moment Tom  Also you seen so many things in the past decade with plants too, but what i am saying is with the same lighting ATI 4 tubes version with OSRAM 865 T5 tubes in it (nothing color tricky bulb here) same CO2 injection, same soft water, same maintenances etc if i drop a deep red plant to an EI tank the new buds will get greener and the plant lost a lot of red color shortly. Also if a tank which had less nitrate in it and change the fert to EI the plants will lost some redness.

I've seen it with many plants. Last time Rotala Indica, Myriophyllum tuberculatum. There's nothing new to it and no special thing to make reds look better as there are multiple way to do this, but i wanted to highlight with the same powerful light same things plants will get different hue based on the ferts.

Then i see your journal Tom and the whole thing above may lost it's point  Damn colors there  
We do run mutiple tanks on a long term and not changing plants there frequently so we have a chance to test different fertilizers too. This thing i've seen a couple times changing one ferts to another.


----------



## plantbrain

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm 'On the sea shore'*



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> I'd not fear too much about the colors...........just work on growth in general, this is the path to good color, everyone thinks there's a trick.
> 
> T5's are nice and can reflect a lot of red color also. Eg red blubs make the tank look redder, but then your greens do not look as nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i wanted to highlight with the same powerful light same things plants will get different hue based on the ferts.
Click to expand...


I do not disagree with this, I showed this 14 years ago on the APD mailing list(err.before they even had forum software........okay, I'm "that" old) using NO3 limitation to reduce Chlorophyll, thereby unmasking the red and yellow pigments that lack any N in their structure(mostly all reduced carbon chains). Many wetlands are N limited due to denificiation to NO3=> N2 gas.

Fear not, low NO3 and micromanagement can yeild real red plants.

A trick is to do this for only 1-2 weeks and not stunt the plants too much, then go back to higher KNO3 dosing.
they get nice and red, then you take the picture, have the club come over, oooo's ahhhs..........then back to the old routine. Many Dutch NBAT's folks do this since they lose points if the NO3/PO4 is high.

Big water changes etc before the judges come over etc.

Trickery.



> Then i see your journal Tom and the whole thing above may lost it's point  Damn colors there
> We do run mutiple tanks on a long term and not changing plants there frequently so we have a chance to test different fertilizers too. This thing i've seen a couple times changing one ferts to another.



Is redder a sign if plant health or stress or that is a human condition/desire? 
I can limit and fuss with dosing and micromanage that, but why? This is not a superior method at all, a wiser decision is *to chose a different plant that is easy and has the nice color both, regardless of a dosing routine.*

A simple GOOD plant choice resolve any of this.
Also, if you prefer a leaner routine, simply add less KNO3, no reason you cannot, no method is written in stone.
My tanks rarely ever go above 20ppm, and rarely below 10ppm. I use to run things at the 5-10ppm range, but I had less wiggle room. Some like to mess with this, I no longer care much truthfully.

Since this seems to be a big issue for many, and the ADA fan boys.........ADA AS and PS have a lot of Nitrogen, this last about 6-12 months, depending...........so the same can be said about ADA methods also, they are non limiting initially. Many species that are in plain sand get bigger, grow faster, lose red color when you use fresh ADA AS.
ADA sediments lose N more than anything else over time(I'd say around 12 months and all gone at 18 months), the rest of the nutrients likely last a decade or so.

So why don't folks complain about this? It's a bit two faced if you ask me, sort of like the folks that complain about EI and the large water changes, but ADA gets a free pass for suggesting the exact same thing. These methods are not that different really, plants still get at the ferts easily and in either location, or in my case the last few years: both locations. Bunch of chicken manures not willing to question Amano? hehe, seems like it.

Still, DTPA Fe is good stuff and you can make your own Trace mix and doctor it up, add more DTPA or Fe gluconate just to "be sexy". I dose more than many and Claus said my tank was about the only one in the USA he saw that was not trace limited.

Is it some key or trick? No.........but each bit, light, CO2, and dosing all combine....then things like good filters, good attention to trimming and removing plant leaves, cleaning filters, wiping glass etc........also work together to make a decent end result.

Cannot see the forest because they are looking at the trees?? Ads hobbyists, we ofter......look for a silver bullet or one trick, Amano is pretty plain about this not being the case also. Nor does he fuss with ferts, if you have a richer sediment, you do not have to much. I really do not either. We have 400+ species of plants, I've got 30-50 red plants to work with, and i had like 5-6 when I got into this hobby, so life is better/good these days, you have choices, so make use and try different species and see what fits best.


----------



## Aquadream

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm 'On the sea shore'*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Still learning! but, a very big BUT....i seem to be getting colours!
> 
> I've got Rotala Rotundifolia going pink.... I've not had that in about 3 years!!!!!


With Rotala Rotundifolia the trick is low nitrates and relatively high light.
The picture bellow is from one of my earlier tanks. 30W T8 + 22W PL right above the water over 50 litres of illuminated volume


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm 'On the sea shore'*

I got change to see a sneak peek of a FTS of the 90cm and it is really good! The photography is very amano-esq, brilliant Mark. The scape ain't half bad either...i'd stick a fiver on it finishing top 100 in the iaplc.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm 'On the sea shore'*

Some interesting reading. I'll be sure to read it when i have a day or 2 spare.   

Thanks Ian. That scape is evolving weekly now that i've added extra light. 

I will be taking another FTS once it's looking how _i _want it to look.


90-@-3-months by saintly's pics, on Flickr

I can now confirm that this 120cm scape' will be a 1-2grow! layout. I will be also changing the layout ever so slightly. I have a little idea.


----------



## taggerz28

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm 'On the sea shore'*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Some interesting reading. I'll be sure to read it when i have a day or 2 spare.
> 
> Thanks Ian. That scape is evolving weekly now that i've added extra light.
> 
> I will be taking another FTS once it's looking how _i _want it to look.
> 
> 
> 90-@-3-months by saintly's pics, on Flickr
> 
> I can now confirm that this 120cm scape' will be a 1-2grow! layout. I will be also changing the layout ever so slightly. I have a little idea.



 Excuse me while i pick my jaw up off the floor! Amazing tank, simply amazing, well done Mark!


----------



## viktorlantos

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm 'On the sea shore'*

That's a cool angle Mark. Already feels like i am there in person


----------



## faizal

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm 'On the sea shore'*



			
				taggerz28 said:
			
		

> ..... Excuse me while i pick my jaw up off the floor! Amazing tank, simply amazing, well done Mark!



I'd like to second that please.   Mark could you be kind enough to list those plants that you have in there?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm 'On the sea shore'*

Thanks Guys.



			
				faizal said:
			
		

> Mark could you be kind enough to list those plants that you have in there?



What's in the tank at the moment is 

HC
weeping moss
rotala rotundifolia
Pogostomon helferi
ludwigia arcuata
pgostomon stellata (trimmed)
rotala macaranda
echinodorus tenellus
egeria densa (to see what happens when trimmed)
riccia

The tank has turned into bit of an experimental tank, but turning into a bit of fun.I'd like to take some of what I learn in here into the 120cm.The gravel replacing HC.


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm 'On the sea shore'*

Whats that plant with big flowers on the background Mark


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm 'On the sea shore'*

Looking great already! Question is when do you start the new scape? haha at the rate you grow plants! lol


----------



## Ady34

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm 'On the sea shore'*



			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> Whats that plant with big flowers on the background Mark


  
Floralius wallpaperus, new to the aquascaping world, a very undemanding species, even i can grow it, its at its best grown emersed.


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm 'On the sea shore'*



			
				Ady34 said:
			
		

> Piece-of-fish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats that plant with big flowers on the background Mark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Floralius wallpaperus, new to the aquascaping world, a very undemanding species, even i can grow it, its at its best grown emersed.
Click to expand...


It had a tendency to peel around the edges though if close to a damn environment !!!


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm 'On the sea shore'*

it's costs a bomb as well. It was found by laurence llewelyn bowen, in a land called B&Q.


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm 'On the sea shore'*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> it's costs a bomb as well. It was found by laurence llewelyn bowen, in a land called B&Q.



All sounds a bit strange to me, LOL.

Anyway Mark, if you like it we do too


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm 'On the sea shore'*



			
				Ady34 said:
			
		

> Piece-of-fish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats that plant with big flowers on the background Mark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Floralius wallpaperus, new to the aquascaping world, a very undemanding species, even i can grow it, its at its best grown emersed.
Click to expand...


Haha I knew it. Mark you cheater   We cracked your success story now...


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm 'On the sea shore'*

The wall paper isn't my choice. If it were up to me, I'd paint in a graduated blue! and have continuous lighting on it.  

Boredom is striking hard, not having much to do. The 90cm is running itself and getting little to no attention from me.



			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> We cracked your success story now...



A bit of knowledge of lights and CO2...in that order


----------



## Ady34

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm 'On the sea shore'*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Boredom is striking hard, not having much to do. The 90cm is running itself and getting little to no attention from me.


Just get yourself up to Co. Durham Mark and give my tank some attention from you!    
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm 'On the sea shore'*



			
				Ady34 said:
			
		

> Mark Evans said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boredom is striking hard, not having much to do. The 90cm is running itself and getting little to no attention from me.
> 
> 
> 
> Just get yourself up to Co. Durham Mark and give my tank some attention from you!
> Cheerio,
> Ady.
Click to expand...


Andy your tank is fine mate    Stop doing yourself down, its one of the nicest tanks on here at the moment.  And even your wallpaper is better, hahaha. (Sorry Mark, just kidding).  Mind you, we could all do with a bit of the Mark Evans midas touch hehe.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm 'On the sea shore'*



			
				Ady34 said:
			
		

> Just get yourself up to Co. Durham Mark and give my tank some attention from you!



I'll have to get a train one day  8) 

I have the 120cm sat waiting, a 60cm opti-white laying around in the back garden, a nice nano sat empty.

It's tempting to set up the nano to house some of my shrimp that are in the 90cm. There's a large number of baby cherries which like to sit right inside the inlet of the eheim. Must feel safe, and they don't get sucked up into the filter. 


shrimp by saintly's pics, on Flickr


tank-@-5-months by saintly's pics, on Flickr


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm 'On the sea shore'*

Do it!! You have loads of wood and moss either that or come to mine for a cuppa.


----------



## Antoni

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm 'On the sea shore'*

I thimk this tank is one of the finest I have seen! And is what?...experimental   I love your experiments


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm 'On the sea shore'*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> Do it!! You have loads of wood and moss either that or come to mine for a cuppa.



Put the kettle on.  I will be there by about 9pm ! lol.  Better lock up your new light unit though


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm 'On the sea shore'*

Well Chris, once summer arrives for real, i'll invite some peeps around to the house. I should have the 120cm up and running too.



			
				Antoni said:
			
		

> I thimk this tank is one of the finest I have seen! And is what?...experimental   I love your experiments



Thanks Antoni. Initially, the 90cm was for a project, which is now done. Now though, it's turned into a little nursery and practise set up. I cant wait to rip it down.  



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> Do it!! You have loads of wood and moss either that or come to mine for a cuppa.



washing my hair


----------



## OllieNZ

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm 'On the sea shore'*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> shrimp by saintly's pics, on Flickr



Hi Mark,
What are the gouramis in this pic? And how do they get on with the shrimp?


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm 'On the sea shore'*

They look like Honey Gouramies to me   (Trichogaster chuna)


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm 'On the sea shore'*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Well Chris, once summer arrives for real, i'll invite some peeps around to the house. I should have the 120cm up and running too.



Cool, sounds good.  I trundled the BBQ out yesterday and we enjoyed some nice home made burgers.  Then the rain came back today   So I went and bought a BEAUTIFUL Apistogramma Agassizi Red today    Pics on my joural later.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm 'On the sea shore'*



			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> Pics on my joural later.



Look forward to them   



			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> They look like Honey Gouramies to me  (Trichogaster chuna)



Thats the one. Natural coloured apparently.

The only reason I keep Gouramis, is because they keep the surface clear. I've kept them in the last 4 or 5 tanks now. 

Theses particular ones are good, because they kinda blend in without being too distracting.


foreground1 by saintly's pics, on Flickr


----------



## Tim Harrison

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm 'On the sea shore'*

Awesome planting - as usual...I have noticed that you do love your anabantids!


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm 'On the sea shore'*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Antipofish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They look like Honey Gouramies to me  (Trichogaster chuna)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats the one. Natural coloured apparently.
> 
> The only reason I keep Gouramis, is because they keep the surface clear. I've kept them in the last 4 or 5 tanks now.
> 
> Theses particular ones are good, because they kinda blend in without being too distracting.
Click to expand...


They also happen to be rather beautiful.  How many do you have in the 90cm Mark ?  Males and Females ? Any particular ratio ? Or did you just say "I'll have a bunch of them" in the shop ?  I am contemplating a few too.


----------



## greenink

*120 x 55 x 55cm 'On the sea shore'*

Like the way this journal has turned into the 90cm one... Speaking of which:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=eHfMipqmHAM&fea ... ata_player

Kept that v quiet!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm 'On the sea shore'*

I had to mike. Not until Interzoo, could we put out the videos etc. Once i'm 100% sure thhe catalogues are out, i'll post a couple of full tank shots, that went in to the catalogue. 1 of them is my IAPLC entry, but a slightly different lighting....so no rule breaking.

Have you worked out where you've seen the Tropica banner before, yet?


----------



## Gill

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm 'On the sea shore'*

Was watching all the Videos aquajardin had posted this morning on FB


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm 'On the sea shore'*

If you have the capacity to attach your iphone or ipad to the tv via HDMI, then stream it, The visual quality is 10x better than just watching it on youtube alone (if your TV has that built in)...not sure whay, but it is.  

I do a lot of work using my Ipad and TV as the ipad has a native resolution of 1080p and the visuals are to die for on a 1080p TV. 

I'm slowly changing the way i work with the NET etc. and io'm wanting Apple products more and more.


----------



## Gill

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm 'On the sea shore'*

'Will Be streaming later on the TV


----------



## Antoni

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm 'On the sea shore'*

Lovely video! Tropica have uploaded the new catalogue on their website: http://www.emagcloud.com/djursgruppen/Tropica_UK_ny/index.html#/1/ Great job, Mark!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm 'On the sea shore'*

Thanks Antoni. Many contributed to the catalogue, and many from the forum. 

I was proud to get the front cover shot, and a double page spread as you turn to page 2. I asoi have a number if other shots in there.

I think i'll be able to show a couple of full tank shots soon. Even my IAPLC entry. Thats the shot i'm most proud of.

Roll on 4 weeks, so i can get crackin with 2 brand new scapes'


----------



## Aquadream

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm 'On the sea shore'*

There is one word to decribe this video Mark - PROFESSIONAL.
I am really   impressed.
Tropica a lucky guys.


----------



## viktorlantos

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm 'On the sea shore'*

Cheers Mark, just wanted to let you know that i've been at Interzoo and seen your tank along with the others on the Tropica stand. Beautiful work!

Congratulations to all of you who worked on this to renew the ID of Tropica. Awesome work!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm 'On the sea shore'*

Thanks Aquadream. A lot of work went into believe it or not. File handling is so time consuming.

Viktor, i was gutted i couldnt make it. I had the invite to. next year i suppose.


----------



## Aquadream

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm 'On the sea shore'*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Thanks Aquadream. A lot of work went into believe it or not. File handling is so time consuming.


O but I believe you all the way, because I know from personal experience. Making good movies is not a joke.
You'v done very good one and you are this close to become the aquatic Spielberg.  
But know this. I am running after you and I am vicious.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm 'On the sea shore'*



			
				Aquadream said:
			
		

> O but I believe you all the way, because I know from personal experience. Making good movies is not a joke.
> You'v done very good one and you are this close to become the aquatic Spielberg.
> But know this. I am running after you and I am vicious.



This is good, and i'm sure there are way better than me. But remember this....when it's paid work, as this was, don't expect to do what *you* want to do, but rather what the client wants. 

I could of done these videos in a completely different way, but i wasnt aloud. It's also handy to have a tank to video...thats about 99% of the hardwork.


----------



## Aquadream

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm 'On the sea shore'*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Aquadream said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O but I believe you all the way, because I know from personal experience. Making good movies is not a joke.
> You'v done very good one and you are this close to become the aquatic Spielberg.
> But know this. I am running after you and I am vicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is good, and i'm sure there are way better than me. But remember this....when it's paid work, as this was, don't expect to do what *you* want to do, but rather what the client wants.
> 
> I could of done these videos in a completely different way, but i wasnt aloud. It's also handy to have a tank to video...thats about 99% of the hardwork.
Click to expand...

The paid works are like that. What ever the boss wants. The evil nature of earning cash. But then it helps for the nice hobby and it is a beautiful kind of work to do.


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm 'On the sea shore'*

They are all great vids and very well made. I have checked em all out on the Tropica website now and they look really professional, you can tell the time you spent on em Mark. 


well done dude!


----------



## faizal

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm 'On the sea shore'*

Amazing work there Mark (aquascaping & cinematography),...i loved listening that background score too. Very dreamy .


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm 'On the sea shore'*

Well, what can i say? I dont realy know where to begin. I may even skim over the whole thing. 

Sorry for my absence recently, times have been extremeley tough. I'm at about 70% of my old self, but getting better daily. This has been an emotional rollercoaster ride, that i wouldnt wish on anyone.  

My apologies to those who have been trying to contact me recently but with no reply. I'm really sorry. It's not ignorance, but rather an inability to communicate how I'd like to. 

The 90cm has not been looked after for about....8 weeks now? Water level is low, HC pulled up from the substrate, but you know.....it's still growing like mad. Pearls like nothing else. I'm slowly getting motivation back (writing this is tough let me tell ya!), and I should be doing the 120cm any time soon. 

Anyways, heres a pic of the sad looking 90cm


8-weeksand-nothing by saintly's pics, on Flickr


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm 'On the sea shore'*

Hi Mark, sorry to hear your op and recovery time have been so arduous mate.  You sound like you have been through the wringer, but I am glad to hear that you are progressing in the right direction an wish you well for getting back to 100% as soon as possible.

Your absence has been noticed and your updates missed, at least by me, but undoubtedly by the rest of UKAPS also. But its nice to see you back on the radar and I am sure everyone will be happy to hear from you as and when you are able.  Your recovery is paramount, so I am sure we can be patient. Lets face it, the best things always come to those who wait 

Meanwhile, I have to say, I wish my scape was a "sad looking" as yours    Cos even without much attention it still looks remarkably healthy to me     Keep up the battle mate.


----------



## tim

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm 'On the sea shore'*

best wishes mark and your health should come above anything else your sad tank looks so much better than any of my sad looking tanks   all the best


----------



## Gill

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm 'On the sea shore'*

Stunning as ever mark. And even messy it is still something on envy.
Health worries are always of concern, i have recently recovered from sudden blackouts and collapsing. found out it was to do with some of my meds reacting to my hayfever meds. always worrying when you don't know why something is happening and it scares you. 
Have the Gold Sunsets males started showing the breeding colors yet, they are stunning when they do.


----------



## faizal

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm 'On the sea shore'*



			
				tim said:
			
		

> ,... your sad tank looks so much better than any of my sad looking tanks  all the best



  I'd like to second that. Actually I'd like to edit that to ",..your sad looking tank looks so much better than ANY of my tanks,....  " 

Take care & get well. I remember reading your post before you went in for the op. Like everyone here,...I missed reading your journal too.


----------



## pariahrob

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm 'On the sea shore'*

Yep, what they said. I'd love my tank to look anywhere near as nice as your sad one!

Look after yourself and wow us all again once you are fully mended.

Rob


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm 'On the sea shore'*

Thanks guys. 

I'm in a much better place now. Those damn pain killers were evil things indeed. Clean living from now on.

I'm making a start on the 120cm today. I need to take out all of the hardwork out (hardscape, substrate etc...) and do it all over again; So i can video it.

 I might even throw caution to the wind and do something different all together....a clear mind thinks different.


----------



## awtong

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm 'On the sea shore'*

Glad you are feeling better and can't wait to see the scape!

Andy


----------



## Ady34

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm 'On the sea shore'*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Thanks guys.
> 
> I'm in a much better place now. Those damn pain killers were evil things indeed. Clean living from now on.
> 
> I'm making a start on the 120cm today. I need to take out all of the hardwork out (hardscape, substrate etc...) and do it all over again; So i can video it.
> 
> I might even throw caution to the wind and do something different all together....a clear mind thinks different.


Great that your feeling better again Mark, its easy to tell as your now back on it starting the 120   
Looking forward to the rest of the journal.
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm 'On the sea shore'*

looking forward to the new scape mate...good to see you back.


----------



## faizal

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm 'On the sea shore'*

Welcome back Mark!!! Looking forward to this. I'm glad that you're feeling much better.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm 'On the sea shore'*

I to, am looking forward to settting this up.

With not dosing the 90cm in over 6 weeks, no waterchanges...just fish feeding, it's amazing how much crap we put in our tanks.  I'll be 'low dosing' in the 120cm


----------



## ghostsword

*120 x 55 x 55cm 'On the sea shore'*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> I to, am looking forward to settting this up.
> 
> With not dosing the 90cm in over 6 weeks, no waterchanges...just fish feeding, it's amazing how much crap we put in our tanks.  I'll be 'low dosing' in the 120cm




Glad you well mate, really happy.

Looking forward to your scapes, something fresh to push aquascaping further along.. 




___________________________
Luis 
@ghostsword


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm 'On the sea shore'*

Thanks for the encouragment chaps. I'm still in the early stages of a 'new life style' but things are different for me now. 

The ball is now rolling, and a new journal....or 2 is on the horizon.


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm 'On the sea shore'*

Went out to see Mark yesterday and saw the old 120 that has been set up with hardscape for a while, Mark had a mess around with the hardscape while i was there and has come up with something really really good. It looks amazing and i hope he can get some pics to do the size of the hardscape justice. Also got a peak of the 1-2 grow range and Marks planting ideas, TBH this one is probably gonna be his best one yet, and i'm not just saying that as a friend. 

was also good to see the plant farm (90cm), there must be near one £200 worth of plants in there that look immaculate.

well done mate!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm 'On the sea shore'*

Thanks Ian, and was real good to see you.

I'm currently stress testing the wheels and the tank as a whole. Even when full, and at about 500kg, the tank still moves on wheels...very easily.

There's no visible signs of stress on the cabinet, but then I knew there wouldn't be. It's pretty much bomb proof. 

I'll leave it running for 24hrs to see what happens, but I'm happy.

There's more wood to go in, so be too alarmed.


stress-test by saintly's pics, on Flickr

I have dilemmas, as the 90 is running but houses all of my live stock. I've a ton of 'juggling' to do.

As Ian mentioned the 90cm is full of plants which I'll be giving away sometime soon.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm stress testing*

This should show how much foreground there is....


foreground by saintly's pics, on Flickr


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm stress testing*

Looks great, be good to see those shrimp on the foreground as well. Only need s a couple more bit of wood mate and you'll have cracked it.

The pics don't do this justice IMO, it looks like a monster in real life.


----------



## darren636

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm stress testing*

that looks sublime in its proportions. i dont know what the golden rules are but this is awsome.


----------



## pariahrob

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm stress testing*

Damn! That looks awesome as it is! You must be so excited about planting it up! I know I am excited about seeing it!


----------



## somethingfishy

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm stress testing*

Thats awsome that you can wheel that monster around, would not trust myself with something similar you should see me with a shopping trolley!!


----------



## Ady34

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm stress testing*

Very nice Mark.
Great to see this one on its way  
Sometimes you look at hardscapes and think that they dont even need plants, just a nice group of appropriate fish...this is one of them, will be even better with plants though   
Given the huge amount of seiryu stone and relitively small amount of aquasoil do you ever consider fish choices with relation to what the water chemistry may be like? I know you probably havnt thought that far ahead yet, but it may be quite high in mineral content/hardness without the buffer of a full base active soil substrate. Just curious is all?
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm stress testing*

Thanks guys. 

Ady, yes mate, the water parameters are going to be off the scale I think. The aquasoil is re-used so the normal properties of the stuff may well have depleted. I may even test the water to see the hardness.

After 24 hours of running, the tank is just fine. No distortion, bowing or any visible signs of stress. 

Now, I need to start getting plants sorted, and moss from the 90cm prepared for this tank. 


			
				somethingfishy said:
			
		

> would not trust myself with something similar you should see me with a shopping trolley!!



 



			
				pariahrob said:
			
		

> Damn! That looks awesome as it is! You must be so excited about planting it up! I know I am excited about seeing it!



Thanks mate



			
				darren636 said:
			
		

> that looks sublime in its proportions. i dont know what the golden rules are but this is awsome.



Cheers Darren. I dont really pay much attention to the golden ratio, but i guess yes, it does conform somewhat. 



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> The pics don't do this justice IMO, it looks like a monster in real life.



It is kinda lost in the pic. It is rather beastly in real life.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm stress testing*

Adding moss stones. 

Boy its good to scape again   


adding-moss by saintly's pics, on Flickr


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm stress testing*


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm stress testing*

Looking good Mark and welcome back to the game  looking forward to seeing this journal develop like those gone before


----------



## faizal

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm stress testing*

Welcome back Mark,....!!!   Good to see you back in action. Can't wait to see lots & lots of more pics   It's looking really sweet,...


----------



## Alastair

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm stress testing*

Nice to see you back buddy, hope your on the mend. Looking forward to seeing this evolve as the others were terrible    Only kidding. 

Really liking the layout so far 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterB

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm stress testing*

Greenery! great stuff, really looking forward to seeing the planting.

keep up the good work, glad your enjoying yourself


----------



## tim

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm stress testing*

Absolutely stunning


----------



## Gary Nelson

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm stress testing*

It looks good mate, even with greenery! what substrate are you using at the front?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm stress testing*

Thanks for the feedback.It's nice to be part of normal life again.



			
				Gary Nelson said:
			
		

> what substrate are you using at the front?



It's a cheap gravel form homebase. I think cost about £3.00 for a big bag.


I'm working in a different way, adding plants with water in....or at least the moss. Tanks take on a different perspective when full of water, and sometimes show the 'reality' of perspective and depth.

A few more moss stones and that part is done. 


moss-end by saintly's pics, on Flickr


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm stress testing*

looks lovely mate, it must have taken you an age to do all those stones.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm stress testing*

Cheers Ian. It didnt take too long. I've done a that many i can tie them in my sleep.   

Here's a close up of the foreground...


foreground-2 by saintly's pics, on Flickr


----------



## Gill

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm stress testing*

stunning mark,  are you tempted to leave it as it is,. as the bare hardscaping really looks good with the mosses et


----------



## clonitza

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm stress testing*

Looks perfect mate, really like how you made the foreground.


----------



## faizal

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm stress testing*

You mosses look amazing. What type of mosses are they?


----------



## ghostsword

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm stress testing*

Great hardscape, and the moss at the base does a great contrast..  really good.


___________________________
Luis 
@ghostsword


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm stress testing*



			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> reat hardscape, and the moss at the base does a great contrast..  really good.



Thanks mate.



			
				faizal said:
			
		

> What type of mosses are they?



It's weeping moss from my 90cm. I thought i'd best put it to good use.



			
				clonitza said:
			
		

> Looks perfect mate, really like how you made the foreground.



Thanks mate. The foreground is probably the strongest part. I just hope the rear planting will live up to it.



			
				Gill said:
			
		

> are you tempted to leave it as it is



I'm am tempted. Though the planting will be quite 'light' and shouldn't smother the scape' as a whole. 

This time tomorrow should seethe scape fully planted.


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm stress testing*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> This time tomorrow should seethe scape fully planted.



Now thats worth logging on for tomorrow even if it IS the first day of the Olympics


----------



## Tim Harrison

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm stress testing*

Lovin the rock work...looks like a natural formation, and the moss will soon appear like it has been there for years.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm stress testing*



			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> Now thats worth logging on for tomorrow even if it IS the first day of the Olympics



and how awesome was the opening ceremony?.....brilliant.



			
				Troi said:
			
		

> Lovin the rock work...looks like a natural formation, and the moss will soon appear like it has been there for years.



Thanks mate. I've kept the plants quite simple as to not overpower the stone arrangement. 

I've planted it and now filling. The hill type effect to the right, is just how I wanted it. Wasn't too sure if it'd look OK

More pics later. 


planted by saintly's pics, on Flickr


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm stress testing*

I now need to finish off with a few more moss stones, to fill in the gaps, set up the second filter with co2 and were about done. 

Here's a couple after filling is complete.


planted-3 by saintly's pics, on Flickr


planted-2 by saintly's pics, on Flickr


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm stress testing*

and finally, a full tank shot of sorts


FTS by saintly's pics, on Flickr


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted with pics*

very nice...nice placement of stems as well, that will do just nicely. Very natural, can't wait to see it. Will be good to see a large shoal in there.


----------



## Ady34

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted with pics*

8) ...nuff said!


----------



## Kristoph91

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted with pics*

B-A UTIFUL


----------



## HarryRobinson

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted with pics*

B E A UUTIFUL indeed! Gonna look the dogs Bits once it fills in!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted with pics*

Cheers chaps   

It's my fave of all my hardscapes.

With 2 filters now running, water is spotless. I'm wondering if because i'm using old soil it's helped in keeping water clearer.

What with being able to move the tank for pictures, I'm really excited about photos of the finished scape. no back breaking manoeuvres 


wood by saintly's pics, on Flickr


----------



## darren636

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted with pics*

is there water in that tank? Clearly on a different level.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted with pics*



			
				darren636 said:
			
		

> is there water in that tank? Clearly on a different level.



It's significantly clearer than previous setups on day 1. I'm sure the fact I've used re-used aquasoil may have something to do with it. 

It's gotten clearer as the day has gone on....I don't look too happy in this photo. 


scale by saintly's pics, on Flickr


----------



## Gill

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted with pics*

Breathtaking Mark, and showing some considerable restraint with the planting. To not overwhelm the imposing hardscape.


----------



## Ady34

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted with pics*

Your intricate graded gravels are now hidden Mark!!!   
...and do you keep your ferts on the radiator permanently, ive seen it a few times in your photos, or is it just coincidence? If not is there a reason for it?
Love the little hill to the right, this tank has a feeling of a coastal landscape, yet with the wood still and aquarium too.


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted with pics*

thats more like it...this gives a better sence of the size of this thing. 


ps Dan (Marks child) is 6f 8" tall <<<true story


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted with pics*

Mark, I agree, its a fantastic hardscape.  You have used that rock to great advantage.  Im watching this one in awe !

Remind me, did you make the cabinet or is it a standard manufacture ?


----------



## B7fec

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted with pics*

Hi Mark,

Great to see you back in the game.... and yet again a great, spotless scape to get us all excited about!

Ben


----------



## pugoff

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted with pics*

That's a stunning tank. I love the moss layout around the foreground of the stones.

What tones are those btw? I would love some to add to my current tank I am "scaping"


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted with pics*



			
				pugoff said:
			
		

> What tones are those btw? I would love some to add to my current tank I am "scaping"



It's mini landscape rock which is availbe @ Aquaessentials. 



			
				B7fec said:
			
		

> Great to see you back in the game....



Good to be back mate.



			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> Remind me, did you make the cabinet or is it a standard manufacture ?



try and contact Ed...piece of fish. He may get one made for you, but you'll need to ask him. 



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> ps Dan (Marks child) is 6f 8" tall <<<true story



 



			
				Ady34 said:
			
		

> .and do you keep your ferts on the radiator permanently, ive seen it a few times in your photos, or is it just coincidence? If not is there a reason for it?



It's just coincidence mate, no magical heat reaction or anything like that.   



			
				Gill said:
			
		

> Breathtaking Mark, and showing some considerable restraint with the planting. To not overwhelm the imposing hardscape.



Thanks gill. 

I'll start adding shrimp and ottos over the next few days.

The water this morning, is pristine, just begging for a shoal of fish.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted with pics*

I'm just adding the finishing touches. Mainly moss...

Moss up the mound...


moss-hill by saintly's pics, on Flickr


----------



## B7fec

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted with pics*

Hey Mark,

What sort of mosses have you used there? Weeping on the bottom.... but mid dark green one and light green top? Great clarity on the shot.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted with pics*



			
				B7fec said:
			
		

> What sort of mosses have you used there? Weeping on the bottom.... but mid dark green one and light green top? Great clarity on the shot.



weeping at the bottom, java in amongst the crack....hopefully will creep a bit, and Christmas at the top...to soften the look. The Christmas will turn dark green of course.   

I've added it in that one place, so it looks like the stone has 'split' over time.

The additional 2 mosses are 1-2 grow! simply clean off the growing media and place where needed.


----------



## pariahrob

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted with pics*

Looks great. Those 1-2Grow mosses are awesome. I just used them for the first time. I'm a convert.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted with pics*



			
				pariahrob said:
			
		

> Those 1-2Grow mosses are awesome. I just used them for the first time. I'm a convert.



They are indeed. And compared to the standard cups, you get much more.

I've stopped adding things!   You gotta know when to stop!

This is fully planted, with ADA NAGgreen lamps beaming down. A brilliant bulb for greens, and my plants especially like to grow under them. Not so great for images. 

So as you see it's done. The right side hill, if you notice, reflects in the right side glass....a great way of extending your tank without actually doing so. The mind is left to believe it's bigger than it actually is. Wide angle lens will increase the deceptive perspective. 

Same with the left. You can see the plants only in the reflection   

There are a few more stems in the back, but they need to pop over the top. 

I've also added 4 shrimp which have settled in instantly. 

I shall leave you all in peace now   


fully-planted by saintly's pics, on Flickr


----------



## ghostsword

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted with pics*

Great tip with the reflections, and here we can see it to great effect.. Awesome!


___________________________
Luis 
@ghostsword


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted with pics*



			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> Great tip with the reflections, and here we can see it to great effect.. Awesome!



water surface reflections can add so much to a tank too. I love dropping the water level to get a shot...


low-water by saintly's pics, on Flickr


----------



## HarryRobinson

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted with pics*

Could you share a few photography tips with us Mark? I've managed to borrow an SLR for a while and im wanting to take some good shots of my tank  That last picture you posted looks quality mate!


----------



## Markmark

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted with pics*

Wow, that full tank shot looks so cool. An epic in the making mate. So looking forward to seeing this in a few months.


----------



## faizal

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted with pics*

You've truly come back bigger than ever.    I think this is your best work so far Mark. Congratulations.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted with pics*



			
				HarryRobinson said:
			
		

> Could you share a few photography tips with us Mark? I've managed to borrow an SLR for a while and im wanting to take some good shots of my tank  That last picture you posted looks quality mate!



I've often wondered how to give tips with photography. I'm currently trying to come up with tips etc. I'll try and get something posted   



			
				Markmark said:
			
		

> Wow, that full tank shot looks so cool. An epic in the making mate. So looking forward to seeing this in a few months.



Cheers. I'm excited about what this holds. 



			
				faizal said:
			
		

> You've truly come back bigger than ever.   I think this is your best work so far Mark. Congratulations.



Thanks mate. It's been a tricky month or 2, and now i'm up for most things. More inspired.

I've added about 80/90 shrimp...cherries and Amano's. A few ottos too. Catching cherries is a nightmare. There's still e few hundred in the 90 which I'll tackle on a daily basis.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted with pics*

here's a quick snippet during a water change...720 or 1080p is best.


----------



## HarryRobinson

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted with pics*

1080P looks awesome mate! Do you de-chlorinate your water right after you've added the water from the hose? Im loving that moss going up the rocks looks real natural


----------



## Iain Sutherland

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted with pics*

Hey mark, good to see you scaping again, another lovely layout, contender for my new Evans favourite mate.

Could you refresh us with your set up? co2, filters etc.. are you still using loads of purigen?
Your water makes me angry, was pretty chuffed with the clarity of mine until you started posting again


----------



## faizal

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted with pics*



			
				easerthegeezer said:
			
		

> Your water makes me angry, was pretty chuffed with the clarity of mine until you started posting again



 



			
				easerthegeezer said:
			
		

> Could you refresh us with your set up? co2, filters etc.. are you still using loads of purigen?



Yeah,.Mark I'd like to agree with Iain. We could learn a lot this way. Maybe someday when I turn 50 (that's 10 yrs from now,..  ) I could spin out a tank like yours. So yes,..any information on 

1) Light / PAR values
2) Filtration like positioning of your lily pipes
3) co2 methods ( inline UP aqua??) etc


would really mean a lot to most of the beginners like us


----------



## plantbrain

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted with pics*

Mark, this is for later.....but you might try emulating the flow of the water by using the wood to drape over the rocks, much like a creeping root.

This effect is very nice and natural feeling.
The tree root buried by rock also works well(here), or the use of a thicker set of branches arching out farther with more horizontal(or lower lying angles of projection).

These 2 approaches using what you have can radically change the feel.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted with pics*

Strangely enough Tom, i did try this. It was the first thing i did when adding the wood. I opted out because i didnt have the right piece of wood to pull it off.



			
				faizal said:
			
		

> Yeah,.Mark I'd like to agree with Iain. We could learn a lot this way. Maybe someday when I turn 50 (that's 10 yrs from now,..  ) I could spin out a tank like yours. So yes,..any information on
> 
> 1) Light / PAR values
> 2) Filtration like positioning of your lily pipes
> 3) co2 methods ( inline UP aqua??) etc



I'll do a run down later today.   



			
				easerthegeezer said:
			
		

> Hey mark, good to see you scaping again, another lovely layout, contender for my new Evans favourite mate.



Thanks mate. I do like looking at this one more than my previous ones.   



			
				HarryRobinson said:
			
		

> 1080P looks awesome mate! Do you de-chlorinate your water right after you've added the water from the hose?



Cheers bud. I add declor whilst adding the water. A hose pipe straight in is the easiest way to go for me. 

After 5 days, the moss that was initially yellow/green, is now turning the normal 'underwater' green.

The stems, starogyene, Ammania bonsai etc, are doing good. Even the one's planted in just gravel.

The shrimp decided to uproot some HC, which I'll put back @ next water change. 

You can just see the stems starting to show here...


5-days by saintly's pics, on Flickr


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted with pics @ 5 days*

Mark, I have to agree with you, I enjoy looking at this more than your previous ones.  Which is saying something, as I have loved them too !! As the planting grows out in this the whole scape is taking on a greater appearance of grandeur and scale, and I love the large area of foreground too.  I notice that your diffusor is quite high up.. do you lose a lot of CO2 this way and compensate by having a higher injection rate ?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted with pics @ 5 days*



			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> I notice that your diffusor is quite high up.. do you lose a lot of CO2 this way and compensate by having a higher injection rate ?



Ignore that Chris. I put that diffuser there to keep safe. It's not in use. My co2 is injected via an in-line diffuser. I did initially have an up diffuser, but I've just swapped it for a boyou variety.


----------



## OllieNZ

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted with pics @ 5 days*

Looks great Mark, I love the height of your rockscape. Definitely cant wait to see this grown in


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted with pics @ 5 days*



			
				OllieNZ said:
			
		

> Looks great Mark, I love the height of your rockscape. Definitely cant wait to see this grown in



Cheers olie.

This shows the missing HC.   

You can make out the stem growth in the same are. Also, there's a very rare echinodorus sp. which is sending out new leaves. 


side by saintly's pics, on Flickr


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted with pics @ 5 days*

Here's showing the stems bursting into life...


plants by saintly's pics, on Flickr

and what fish to choose for this....I was looking at rainbows with Ianh the other day. Nice blue dwarf ones. Not sure of the real name.


left by saintly's pics, on Flickr


----------



## Danny

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted with pics @ 5 days*

Neon blue dwarf rainbows ( Melanotaenia praecox ) These ones?


----------



## OllieNZ

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted with pics @ 5 days*

Melanotaenia praecox, Dwarf noen? If they were Melanotaenia lacustris then they are anthing but dwarf. Melanotaenia pygmaea would be awsome if you can find them


----------



## Iain Sutherland

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted with pics @ 5 days*

Dwarf rainbows would look great but arent they notorious jumpers?


----------



## andyh

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted with pics @ 5 days*

Hey Mark

I have been off reservation for a while, but i am back now! 

Good to see your still making this aquascpaing hobby look easy! Surely this is going to be another stunner. What i am really enjoying about your journals/scapes is the attention to detail in your scapes. I know i am far from experienced but it would seem to me in the last few years your scapes have just got better and better with more intricacy and detail, Keep up the good work mate! 

Cheers

Andyh
p.s was that my old 90cm i saw lurking on the tropica website?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted with pics @ 5 days*



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> p.s was that my old 90cm i saw lurking on the tropica website?



Cheers Andy. Nice to see you back too.

It was mate...It's in the catalogue to. 


gu3 by saintly's pics, on Flickr

Thanks guys for the info on fish. I'm going to see what fish it was that i saw.


----------



## viktorlantos

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted with pics @ 5 days*

Cheers Mark, i've been away for a while - business keeps me busy, but i had to log in again after i've seen this beauty on your flickr page   

Congratulations my friend. Very good start and will be cool when it's grow in. Hope you do not mind if i say that, but this is your strongest tank from the past few ones for sure.

The photo qual is again shocking   

One thing if i can add a quick comment. I also can't use it, but if the stone textures would be similar or would point to similar directions would look more natural. I know it's extreme hard, i also can't do that even with the hundreds of kg stones we have. But more attentions to the stone color/texture selection may would work for us.

Still this tank is my fav now. Keep the updates coming my friend


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted with pics @ 5 days*

great pics again mate, tis coming on really well!


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted with pics @ 5 days*



			
				easerthegeezer said:
			
		

> Dwarf rainbows would look great but arent they notorious jumpers?



Ive had three (MFF) in my tank ever since I started it and they are still there.  

Mark.. wish I had a tank that size (and I may even be getting one soon hehe) I would love a group of the Dwarf Neon rainbows.. say about 11, and then a smaller handful, maybe 5, of Boesmani rainbows or the Parva, which are lovely but stay smaller than the Boesmani but bigger than the DNRs.  (the Parva are called Melanotaenia Parva and is the redder one of the two featured in this video...)


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted with pics @ 5 days*

Thanks guys. 

Hi Viktor. I know what you mean. I have a big selection, but not enough to be 100% 

That said, I've looked at the layout, and it does seem to work. Rather than 1 big stone split, it has appearance of naturally scattered stones. Nature isn't always perfect.

Chris, thanks for the vid. 

I've taken a snap from the side. The rotala you see is from the 90cm.

1-2 grow plants are just divine, and out preform the potted brother on so many levels. 


side2 by saintly's pics, on Flickr


----------



## Gary Nelson

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted with pics @ 5 days*

It looks really nice that mate, it's going to be a cracker as it matures! What sort of stones did you use that you tied the moss on?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted with pics @ 5 days*



			
				Gary Nelson said:
			
		

> What sort of stones did you use that you tied the moss on?



It's slate mate. I cut them myself. Being a roofer, i'm able to get my own slate and cut using slate cutters. They are identical, if not better (slightly thinner) than ADA stones (i've compared)....and they cost me...nothing. I can cut them to what ever shape or size.   

I thought i'd try the old blue background. 


blue-3 by saintly's pics, on Flickr


bluie-1 by saintly's pics, on Flickr


blue-2 by saintly's pics, on Flickr


----------



## Danny

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted with pics @ 5 days*

Love your tank and your photography makes my drool lol  I may of missed it in the thread but how do you keep the water so clear?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted with pics @ 5 days*



			
				Danny said:
			
		

> I may of missed it in the thread but how do you keep the water so clear?



Cheers Danny. To be honest, i'm not really sure whats going off with water clarity in this tank. When i stripped this down about 4 months ago, i just emptied the filters of water and left them standing. Didnt rinse or clean them. 

Now i've resatrted the tank, i just let the self prime and swithched them on. I cant remember whats in them. slap happy or what!


----------



## Danny

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted... a bit of blue!*

Are you putting on any extra lights over the tank when you take the pics? It has to be in the top 5 of all clear tanks  I have ever seen lol There is only so clear a tank can be and you have certainly hit that level!! I can only hope mine will be similar


----------



## Alastair

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted... a bit of blue!*

gorgeous mark this will just get better as have your others, im envious.
this and your second tank in this thread have to be may faves....the name of it i cant remember 
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=13944


----------



## Dan Wiggett

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted... a bit of blue!*

This tank is nuts,I love it!

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Gill

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted... a bit of blue!*

Sweet Googley moogley Mark, That is getting more inspirational by the day. 

And   Should have those fish in on tuesday.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted... a bit of blue!*



			
				Splinun said:
			
		

> his tank is nuts,I love it!
> 
> Keep up the good work!


Thank you   



			
				Alastair said:
			
		

> this and your second tank in this thread have to be may faves....the name of it i cant remember



Cheers mate. I never really named the other tank  :? 



			
				Danny said:
			
		

> Are you putting on any extra lights over the tank when you take the pics?



For these pics, I've just used the 2 x 54 T5. It's not a great deal of light over 360L but with extra iso it's sufficient enough to get a semi decent photo. For final images i use external flash. Being able to move the tank helps bucket loads to get a nice even light on the wall.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted... a bit of blue!*



			
				Gill said:
			
		

> Sweet Googley moogley Mark, That is getting more inspirational by the day.



Ahh sorry mate. Posted at the same time. 

Thanks. It's looking OK for just 1 week old.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted... a bit of blue!*

Here's a 2 week pic update. Nothing too major happening I'm afraid. A very mild case of diatoms, but that's about it.

The odd addition of fish here and there...

Marslilea is becoming a fave of mine, so much so, I've added some on the right hand side. 


left2 by saintly's pics, on Flickr


left3 by saintly's pics, on Flickr


rainbow2 by saintly's pics, on Flickr


rainbows by saintly's pics, on Flickr


----------



## viktorlantos

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted... @ 2 weeks*

The first pic is too good to be true   

Great shots mate


----------



## OllieNZ

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted... @ 2 weeks*

Stunning pics Mark  
Those Rainbows look stunning almost better than real life. What species did you get in the end?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted... @ 2 weeks*



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> The first pic is too good to be true
> 
> Great shots mate



Cheers Viktor.   



			
				OllieNZ said:
			
		

> Stunning pics Mark
> Those Rainbows look stunning almost better than real life. What species did you get in the end?



Thanks Ollie. I got 3 dwarf neon rainbows. Just to try them and see what they look like. They fit the idea perfectly. I'll let these settle, and add to them.

The last pic is a bit more 'Arty' rather than reality. A bit of added saturation in colours etc, but the other pic is more 'real life' 

Thanks again.


----------



## OllieNZ

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted... @ 2 weeks*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Thanks Ollie. I got 3 dwarf neon rainbows. Just to try them and see what they look like. They fit the idea perfectly. I'll let these settle, and add to them.
> 
> The last pic is a bit more 'Arty' rather than reality. A bit of added saturation in colours etc, but the other pic is more 'real life'
> 
> Thanks again.



Ahh I thought they looked less neon and more steely blue than they should not that it is a bad thing lol


----------



## Gary Nelson

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted... @ 2 weeks*

They are cracking fish Mark, I had 12 of them in my last setup, they never let me down, as they grow they display fantastic colour with there shine.... They will look even better when they get the adult shape and distingtive pinched nose, I might have to get some more come to think of it now to go with my blue rainbows I have


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted... @ 2 weeks*



			
				Gary Nelson said:
			
		

> They are cracking fish Mark, I had 12 of them in my last setup, they never let me down, as they grow they display fantastic colour with there shine.... They will look even better when they get the adult shape and distingtive pinched nose, I might have to get some more come to think of it now to go with my blue rainbows I have



Gary do you think that they would go well with Celebes Rainbows ?
(Hope Mark wont mind me asking on his thread....)


----------



## Gary Nelson

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted... @ 2 weeks*



			
				Gary Nelson said:
			
		

> Gary do you think that they would go well with Celebes Rainbows ?
> (Hope Mark wont mind me asking on his thread....)




Yes I would think so, although I have never had any myself.... they should complement each other nicely though - it looks like mark has the males on his pics... they have the red band on their fin, where as the females have a more orange/yellow band and dont get as big, having said that the males don't get huge.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted... @ 2 weeks*



			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> Gary do you think that they would go well with Celebes Rainbows ?
> (Hope Mark wont mind me asking on his thread....)



Go for it guys. I'm reading a learning to. My fish knowledge is appalling. 

Here's another W/C shot.


fts-water by saintly's pics, on Flickr


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted... @ 2 weeks*

I love this pics mate, looks like you have just stuck a fish to my monitor!


rainbows by saintly's pics, on Flickr


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted... @ 2 weeks*

Cheers Ian. I look forward to adding more.

Here's a small tip when planting long stems.

 Sometimes when we recieve plants like rotala they can often be long. In aquafleurs case, maybe 10 inches long. When they are like this i always double my plant mass by cutting them in half and planting the crown part of the stem behind the lower part (with no crowns) 

Rest assured the lower part with no crown will in time, produce new crowns like below....These were unsightly last week, but in 7 days they've started to bush.   


lower-stems by saintly's pics, on Flickr


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted... @ 2 weeks*

Good tip Mark   If you were to cut the original stem a lot closer to the ground level, would it create TWO new crowns or only the one ?  Im often confused about what will happen. Cheers.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted... @ 2 weeks*

It'll always produce 2 new crowns from the node point. This is how you eventually create a bush or thicket as it's known. 

Often with rotala species, they're always willing to produce multiple crowns from lower down the stem.


----------



## HarryRobinson

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted... @ 2 weeks*

Those fish look like roach out the local canal, beautiful fish!


----------



## ghostsword

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted... @ 2 weeks*

Amazing looking fish indeed, always my favorites from the rainbow family, and they stay small. 

Good tip with the stems..  one to surely follow.  

Do you plant them in bunches or individual stems? 


___________________________
Luis 
@ghostsword


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted... @ 2 weeks*



			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> Do you plant them in bunches or individual stems?



Those above were planted in one bunch of about 20 stems.   

With stems and personal experience, you can plant very densely. The denser the planting, the quicker the effect.

Just to show that certain plants will flourish in gravel alone, here's a shot of starogyne and amania sp. bonsai growing in just gravel. No under gravel help. I do plan on attempting a tank with gravel alone. I did do one like this about 6 years ago and it grew great! 


gravel-1 by saintly's pics, on Flickr


----------



## Emyr

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted... @ 2 weeks*

Mark, this is beautiful. Very envious of you having this slice of nature in your house. I like your choice of music in your videos, compliments them perfectly. 

Your whole journal and previous journals are great. With the professional photography, regular updates and the way it develops, the information and knowledge shared, and obviously the scape itself. I have been showing friends who aren't into planted tanks or aquascaping your photographs and videos to give them an idea of what it is all about.  

It deserves a proper name though, instead of just "120 x 55 x 55cm" 

Do B&Q have a name for that gravel you used in this? I fancy getting some of that. 

Could you possibly update us with some specs of co2 input, filters, dosing etc please?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted... @ 2 weeks*

Thanks matey. 

All the spec is on page 1   

I'll try and think of a name for the layout.


----------



## johnski

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted... @ 2 weeks*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Thanks matey.
> 
> All the spec is on page 1
> 
> I'll try and think of a name for the layout.



"The Mirage" 

Due to the way the reflections on the sides make it appear much larger than it actually is.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted... @ 2 weeks*



			
				johnski said:
			
		

> "The Mirage"
> 
> Due to the way the reflections on the sides make it appear much larger than it actually is.



Good name mate   

So, 3 weeks have about passed. Not too many issues. I'm going away for 5 days on sunday, so lights will be raised higher and for just 5 hours. Co2 is set.

Here's a halide tastic shot....


3-weeks by saintly's pics, on Flickr


3-weeks-2 by saintly's pics, on Flickr


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted... @ 3 weeks and Halides*

it filling in great, looks 3 months old already!

got any shot of any moss you want to show us??


----------



## tim

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted... @ 3 weeks and Halides*

wow mark ive been working solid for the three weeks youve had this set up and all i can say is WOW


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted... @ 3 weeks and Halides*



			
				tim said:
			
		

> wow mark ive been working solid for the three weeks youve had this set up and all i can say is WOW



Cheers Tim   dont work too hard.



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> got any shot of any moss you want to show us??



Soon mate...need to let it grow on a bit. 

I'm in hefty water change mode ready for when I leave Saturday night for 5 days.


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted... @ 3 weeks and Halides*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> I'm in hefty water change mode ready for when I leave Saturday night for 5 days.



Want me to come and tank sit ?  (don't worry, i will leave SOME equipment there before I leave  )


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted... @ 3 weeks and Halides*

it's almost delicate!

beautiful scape mark!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted... @ 3 weeks and Halides*



			
				wearsbunnyslippers said:
			
		

> t's almost delicate!
> 
> beautiful scape mark!



Cheers WBSlippers   



			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> Want me to come and tank sit ? (don't worry, i will leave SOME equipment there before I leave  )



 

After 5 nearly 6 days away, I've come home to a happy tank. No ferts required. just co2 and light. The last year or so has taught me a bit about my personnel set-ups and how little work is required to keep them going. 

I didn't stress about leaving the tank, in it's early stages, with no ferts. 

The tank hasn't changed much since last week (apart from stems) but it's to show a point. Get the lighting just right, and you can lead a trouble free life.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted... Home alone*

An important part of moss on the ground is to vacuum it. Using a cheap pets @ home gravel vac works a treat. 


gravel-vack by saintly's pics, on Flickr


----------



## HarryRobinson

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted... Home alone*

Wow! Lots of growth in 5 days! Great job


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted... Home alone*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> An important part of moss on the ground is to vacuum it.


So true, can get clogged with nasty stuff very quickly  coming along nicely as always


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted... Home alone*

looks great mate!

what is that plant poking up at the back on the right?


----------



## Eboeagles

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted... Home alone*

Mark your scapes are always lovely and this is no exception + a journal with helpful tips too!

Always something to aspire to here.


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted... Home alone*

Quick question Mark... your tank looks so close to the cabinet that it doesnt have anything between the glass and cabinet top.  Do you have a thin layer of poly or is it indeed bare ?  Cheers.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted... Home alone*



			
				HarryRobinson said:
			
		

> Wow! Lots of growth in 5 days! Great job



The stems have rocketed. Thats probably what makes it look a little more 'grown in' The lower growing plants are growing at a snails pace until about the 6 weeks mark, then I'll start to ramp up the lighting. 



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> So true, can get clogged with nasty stuff very quickly



Yep. I've found the longer the hose, the lower the suction. So, when we vac it's just enough to clear out the moss and rough it up a bit, without physically pulling it up.



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> what is that plant poking up at the back on the right?



Thats the rare echinodorus that was in the 90cm. It's doing great now it's getting light. Once i've seen how it grows, i'll take it out.



			
				Eboeagles said:
			
		

> Mark your scapes are always lovely and this is no exception + a journal with helpful tips too!



Thanks mate. I'll try to share a few more tips in the future. 



			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> your tank looks so close to the cabinet that it doesnt have anything between the glass and cabinet top. Do you have a thin layer of poly or is it indeed bare ?



It's bare mate. Directly on the cabinet. Make sure the cabinet and bottom of glass are clean though. I stopped using tank mats a while ago, along with tank heaters.


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted... Home alone*

OK so its purely protection against any bits of grit right ?  I may go the same way as it gives a cleaner line for sure  Could not agree more about tank heaters too


----------



## Danny

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted... Home alone*

Disgustingly jealous of this tank lol, do you mean it is run at room temp without any added heat?


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted... Home alone*

i like the Echinodorus were it is, it adds a little bit more IMO. I'd leave it unless it gets to about 50cm's! lol


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted... Home alone*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> i like the Echinodorus were it is, it adds a little bit more IMO. I'd leave it unless it gets to about 50cm's! lol



iT'S A LITTLE ONE...I THINK.   (caps)



			
				Danny said:
			
		

> do you mean it is run at room temp without any added heat?



Thats it mate. Room temp on all of my tanks. 



			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> OK so its purely protection against any bits of grit right



and slight distortion apparently. I'd only recommend it with a robust cabinet. In fact, it's at the owners own desecration.


----------



## Antoni

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted... Home alone*

Mark, this tank is turning out very nicely, as ussual with you scapes and definetely I can recognise your style in it!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted... Home alone*



			
				Antoni said:
			
		

> Mark, this tank is turning out very nicely, as ussual with you scapes and definetely I can recognise your style in it!



Thanks Antoni. Looking at it, there's a few things I'd like to change, and might even change those things. There's also a few ideas from this I'd like to take into another tank. I'm into the whole moss carpet thing.


----------



## nry

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted... Home alone*

Aside from, well, jaw dropping layouts, they always seem so meticulously clean - do they just end up clean naturally or is there some uber-maintenance and cleaning going on that we don't see?  I can't imagine removing the hardscape to clean it?


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted... Home alone*

Hi Mark... can I get a bit more advice off ya matey ?  I just planted and filled my new tank (an open top braceless optiwhite) and the water level ISN'T !  (Level that is).  Is it a case of draining as much as poss and just pushing/tilting the cabinet back to push some wedges under it ?  Cheers.


----------



## Danny

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted... Home alone*



			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> Hi Mark... can I get a bit more advice off ya matey ?  I just planted and filled my new tank (an open top braceless optiwhite) and the water level ISN'T !  (Level that is).  Is it a case of draining as much as poss and just pushing/tilting the cabinet back to push some wedges under it ?  Cheers.



Basically yes, 


Mark I am even more disgustingly jealous now I know this is a room temp tank lol


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted... Home alone*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Danny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you mean it is run at room temp without any added heat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats it mate. Room temp on all of my tanks.
> :
Click to expand...


Seriously ?  I thought from your earlier comment that you just meant you used external heaters.  Whats the lowest the room gets to ?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted... Home alone*

Thats a tricky one chris. I'd be vigulent with what ever method you decide to level up the tank. 

Obviously dont choose things that would warp or break under pressure.



			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> Seriously ? I thought from your earlier comment that you just meant you used external heaters. Whats the lowest the room gets to ?



In winter it gets no lower than 19 or 20c. In the summer it can be as high as 24c. Waterchanges are easy to. I put the hose pipe onto the hot tap then change the temp. reg so the water that comes out is mildly warm.



			
				nry said:
			
		

> do they just end up clean naturally or is there some uber-maintenance and cleaning going on that we don't see? I can't imagine removing the hardscape to clean it?



My days of rock scrubbing are over mate. Such a chew!!! lowered light levels and high co2 levels has given me much more flexibilty. In the early days, i'm not without the odd issue, but nothing like i used to suffer. As the tanks matures (from about 6 or 8 weeks) things get even easier.


----------



## Ady34

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted... Home alone*

Hi Mark,
Loving this tank and it has offered me some inspiration   
Also going to be using some of your lighting tips on my next scape as I'll be raising my light unit. I've always struggled on the edge of c02 and happy fish so to keep a balance of light, c02 and fish happiness I'm simply going to effectively lower the light intensity and ensure good c02, but not walking a thin line  
Cheerio
Ady


----------



## nry

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted... Home alone*

You're hitting bang on 0.3 watts per litre...with my T8's I get 0.46...

Beginning to wonder if the 2x24w luminaire I plan is way too much, over 0.85w/litre!  It'll run a single tube though, which makes things more sensible if the light spread is good enough


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted... Home alone*



			
				Ady34 said:
			
		

> Loving this tank and it has offered me some inspiration
> Also going to be using some of your lighting tips on my next scape as I'll be raising my light unit. I've always struggled on the edge of c02 and happy fish so to keep a balance of light, c02 and fish happiness I'm simply going to effectively lower the light intensity and ensure good c02, but not walking a thin line



Cheers Ady. Controlling lighting is the key.



			
				nry said:
			
		

> You're hitting bang on 0.3 watts per litre...with my T8's I get 0.46...



I'm probably getting less. My lights are real high above the tank, and taking into account that the tank is 55cm high, from substrate to light, there's a 90cm gap. I don't struggle growing anything. 

Don't forget though, and I've said it a few times, the Giesemann unit is second to none in the reflector department (I've used a few units to compare) All of the light is distributed evenly. 

In every corner there is quality light. Using 1 tube to match the equivalent output wouldn't work, as the spread would be poor. 

I'd always go with t5 as it gives much more room and flexibility. Too much T5 light?...suspend it higher!

There will be occasions where you need more light. A stem heavy scape and I wouldn't think twice about banging the Halides on for 5 hours a day.


----------



## nry

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted... Home alone*

I think we'd struggle with the lights too high up due to glare into the room, it would be right in our eye line on the sofa, time will tell


----------



## Ady34

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted... Home alone*



			
				nry said:
			
		

> I think we'd struggle with the lights too high up due to glare into the room, it would be right in our eye line on the sofa, time will tell


I'm worried about this too, I think this is where the higher end units excel. There reflector systems direct light to where it's needed most and light spill is minimised.... we can but dream! Christmas isn't too far away mind


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted... Home alone*

Hi Mark,
I have read you say many times that lighting is the key and you seem to err towards lower lighting all the time.  That seems contrary (although you have quite clearly shown that it is not) to common claims that lighting is the "accelerator pedal" of aquatic plants.  I always understood "the more light the faster the growth: if there are insufficient CO2 or ferts with this faster growth then the plant suffers: therefore the more light the more CO2 and the more ferts you need".

But what you have clearly shown is that you do NOT need a lot of light to achieve fast plant growth.  

SO...

How on earth do you do it ?  What do you do different in the equation ?  Do you have a lower light level but a LONGER photoperiod ?  Whats the magic formula, lol ?  And do you also believe that nutrient rich substrates play a keen role in the success of your scapes or have you had equally good success with inert subtrates ?

Cheers


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted... Home alone*



			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> How on earth do you do it ? What do you do different in the equation ? Do you have a lower light level but a LONGER photoperiod ?



I'm not sure mate. I have lights on for 5 hours min. to 6 hours a day. Everything else i do is the same as everyone else...I think. 

I've grown plants in just gravel before with no probs. It was a long time ago, but i did it. 

I've preformed the first trim of the stems. They were over growing everything, limiting the light to everything else.

The rocks, that were going green last week, have cleaned up. I'm not sure if this is down to...

1. shrimp.
2. a river loach (this is what i think it is)
3. the filters starting to work (cycle) 


trim-1 by saintly's pics, on Flickr


----------



## Ady34

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted... Home alone*

Pics of the river loach please


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted... Home alone*

the stems look great in the back as they are imo. Is that the HC on the right??


----------



## greenink

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted... Home alone*



			
				Ady34 said:
			
		

> Pics of the river loach please



If you've found a magic way to keep rocks looking fresh, please share! What's the scientific name (there are loads of types if you rely on google...)


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted... Home alone*



			
				Ady34 said:
			
		

> Pics of the river loach please



I'll try and get one.   



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> Is that the HC on the right??



Yep. The slowest growing stuff ever. It's now started to grow. I think low light has kept in a dormant state, and now it's realised that it best grow otherwise it'll die   I've not put much in because of it's dominant nature when it starts growing properly. There's also marsilea in there too.



			
				mikeappleby said:
			
		

> If you've found a magic way to keep rocks looking fresh, please share!



Lowish light I think. I honestly don't know the answer 100% but something's working. Daily they become cleaner. Could be that little Hong Kong loach


----------



## nry

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted... Home alone*

Is it one of these?

http://www.loaches.com/species-index/ph ... age_medium


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted... Home alone*

That looks like the fella. 

It's down as a hill stream loach AKA hong kong, butterfly.... Great little thing at cleaning. Something i'll be adding the algae crew.


----------



## Iain Sutherland

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted... Home alone*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> That looks like the fella.
> 
> It's down as a hill stream loach AKA hong kong, butterfly.... Great little thing at cleaning. Something i'll be adding the algae crew.



thats interesting, they are great looking little guys but was always put off as under the impression they need a 'hill stream' set up for them to survive long??  Have you had him long mark?


----------



## Gary Nelson

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted... Home alone*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> That looks like the fella.
> 
> It's down as a hill stream loach AKA hong kong, butterfly.... Great little thing at cleaning. Something i'll be adding the algae crew.




How big are they? Do they get very big?


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted... Home alone*

There is a massive genus of these and Mark has the right tank for these, they don't do great in high heated tanks. The do best a temperate levels, as Mark doesn't use heaters they will like it. They normally get to about 5-6cms, you can get larger ones but they aren't the ones sold regularly. Agree though they are good cleaners. They are getting a little more expensive now, i have seen them for £15 in MA.


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted... Home alone*

Gee whizz Ian !!! They had them in P@H a few weeks back for £3 each.


----------



## sr20det

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted... Home alone*



			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> Gee whizz Ian !!! They had them in P@H a few weeks back for £3 each.



Same, my local has them on the regs.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted... Home alone*

Not sure i've shown this, from last week.

Still growing in, and a long long way to go. 


4-weeks by saintly's pics, on Flickr


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted... Home alone*

here's the best i can do with the loach  :? he dont hang about long...


loach by saintly's pics, on Flickr

The cherry barb are easier.


cherry-2 by saintly's pics, on Flickr


cherry by saintly's pics, on Flickr


5-weeks by saintly's pics, on Flickr


----------



## Gill

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted... Home alone*

Not been on here for a while, looking spectacular. 
If I had known you were going to add Cherry Barbs, would have done you a deal. As sold 20 of them for a £5 to empty a tank.


----------



## flygja

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted... Home alone*

Haven't been around much either, but things are always looking great with Mark's tanks. I really like your moss carpet, am gonna blatantly copy it in a scape I have in my head.


----------



## nbaker

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted... Home alone*

Stunning tank and fantastic pics  8)


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted... Home alone*

Thanks guys. 

I've been really busy of late, and finding time even just to view the tank is difficult. When i come home, lights are off.

Here's a 6 week update. Everything is fine, and plants seem to be settling down nice.

The diffuser on the left isnt for this tank. I'm just trying out a couple of diffusers that Ian has lent me. 

Still a gap on the right, but the HC is still alive and starting to crawl....quite interesting seeing that it's been 6 weeks and in the past i've had a carpet in just 2.


6-week by saintly's pics, on Flickr


----------



## Iain Sutherland

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted... Home alone*

looking good mark, you manzi has some great textures to it!
why do you think the HC is taking longer this time?  different flow?


----------



## Ady34

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted... Home alone*

How old is the aqua soil Mark? Being busy are you dosing ferts regularly or could this combined with old aquasoil be halting hc progress as like you say it's normally trying to work it's way up the sides of your tank and recarpeting your house by now  
Looking great by the way


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted... Home alone*

The soil is about 4 months old. I think your right Ady. 

Contributing factors i can think of are...

Old soil, positioning of HC, lower light than normal, lower co2. Also, I do know that some 1-2 grow species can take a while longer to 'settle' in. 

This HC still looks good, and is looking better by the day. I do think in the next week, it'll take off. 

I do like the fact of slower growth. 

One interesting thing I've noticed....

marsillea grows better in soil, rather than gravel. This to me shows it's a root feeder. And the stems that I've planted in gravel i.e Ammania bonsai, grows at the same rate in gravel and soil alike.


----------



## Ady34

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted... Home alone*

Great info to share Mark, Esp re the ammania bonsai, must like leaf feeding.


----------



## Gary Nelson

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted... Home alone*

It does look really nice though Mark and you would never guess its just six weeks old, it's filling in nice.


----------



## Aquadream

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted... Home alone*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> The soil is about 4 months old. I think your right Ady.
> 
> Contributing factors i can think of are...
> 
> Old soil, positioning of HC, lower light than normal, lower co2. Also, I do know that some 1-2 grow species can take a while longer to 'settle' in.
> 
> This HC still looks good, and is looking better by the day. I do think in the next week, it'll take off.
> 
> I do like the fact of slower growth.
> 
> One interesting thing I've noticed....
> 
> marsillea grows better in soil, rather than gravel. This to me shows it's a root feeder. And the stems that I've planted in gravel i.e Ammania bonsai, grows at the same rate in gravel and soil alike.


I have noticed that when I use old AS the plants do much better with extra Iron in the water column. So I dose 0.3ppm Iron every day and everything exploads in growth. You could try it.


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted... Home alone*

looks nice and healthy mate, the moss is looking great!


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted... Home alone*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Also, I do know that some 1-2 grow species can take a while longer to 'settle' in.



  Thats a little worrying.  Is there a list of which ones this relates to, as I was contemplating using the 1 2 grow range when I plan my new scape.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted... Home alone*



			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> Thats a little worrying.



I wouldnt take too far out of context. It's really not that much of an issue. 

My lights are really quite dim when compared to past layouts when i've used HC. My co2 is not pumping out like it used to. I dose 6ml of the new Tropica ferts everyday....in 360L These things add up.

I think, if i were to put 2 x 150w MH on for an hour or 2 per day i'd have the lushest carpet ever.


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted... Home alone*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Antipofish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a little worrying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldnt take too far out of context. It's really not that much of an issue.
> 
> My lights are really quite dim when compared to past layouts when i've used HC. My co2 is not pumping out like it used to. I dose 6ml of the new Tropica ferts everyday....in 360L These things add up.
> 
> I think, if i were to put 2 x 150w MH on for an hour or 2 per day i'd have the lushest carpet ever.
Click to expand...


OK, just when you said there were some 12grow known to be slow to take I was a little worried.  Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## tim

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted... Home alone*

Lovely scape mark I especially like the subtle changes in the shades of green as your eye is drawn across the scape really stunning


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted... Home alone*



			
				tim said:
			
		

> Lovely scape mark I especially like the subtle changes in the shades of green as your eye is drawn across the scape really stunning



Thanks mate. I do though see many things that dont look right. The left side could have been stronger and match the right side a little more. 

I dont have the heart to go into the tank to move things around. 

From this pic, you can see the HC bushing. Part of it (which you cant see yet) is carpeting. It[s all looking healthy. 

The riccia could be an issue. It came in by accident in the moss. A easy carbo nuke would see that off. 


6-weeks-2 by saintly's pics, on Flickr


----------



## Gary Nelson

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted... Home alone*

How many Armano shrimp would you say you have in this tank Mark?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted... Home alone*



			
				Gary Nelson said:
			
		

> How many Armano shrimp would you say you have in this tank Mark?



Theres about 40 or so Gary,maybe more and over 100 cherries. A few ottos, gouramis for the surface, barbs to peck at wood and stuff, and single hill stream loach....i'll add to the hill stream loach.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted... Home alone*

here's a rough clip of the tank...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPMSC5TM ... ovN9xMe0Lw


----------



## Ady34

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted... Home alone*

Incredible video collection, ive never seen anything like the plant health in that 90cm!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted... Home alone*



			
				Ady34 said:
			
		

> Incredible video collection, ive never seen anything like the plant health in that 90cm!



Thanks Ady. Next weekend i'm going to do a proper video of this set up. Backgrounds and everything.   

Glad you liked the other vids too.


----------



## faizal

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted... Home alone*

Mark,...i just don't know what to say mate. You have an amazing talent for freshwater tanks & nature photography.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted... Home alone*

Thanks Fazial. Really kind of you.

The tank is running fine. Moss is looking nice. Nothing real major to report. The tank is just ticking over.

Siphoning the moss keeps it in excellent shape.

The not so bonsai,"Ammania bonsai"  needs trimming.   


moss-tastic by saintly's pics, on Flickr


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted... Home alone*

To go with the above image, here's an image from this morning. It's the 8 week stage. 

Check my you tube page for a more produced video of this tank.


8-WEEKS by saintly's pics, on Flickr


----------



## GHNelson

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted... @ 8 weeks*

Clean and Crisp  to Mark 
Excellent work....regarding HC..seem to recall someone having better success growing it at lower temperatures.
You don't use a heater so could be one of the keys...to healthy HC.
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted... @ 8 weeks*

looks great mate, really does.

get us a new vid up sometime.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted... @ 8 weeks*



			
				hogan53 said:
			
		

> seem to recall someone having better success growing it at lower temperatures.



Yeah, always does better in lower temps.   

Here's a final vid for the week. Ignore reflections and slight brown on outlet (right side)


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted... @ 8 weeks with vid*

and as if by magic! lol

love it!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted... @ 8 weeks with vid*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> and as if by magic! lol



Cheers Ian. Glad you liked it. I'll do something better in the future.


----------



## RossMartin

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted... @ 8 weeks with vid*

Yeah its alright..........................................................................................Jealouse! This tank is amazing!!


----------



## HarryRobinson

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted... @ 8 weeks with vid*

This is looking perfect, i love how you think the little browning on the lily would put us off hahaha! Great work as always


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55cm planted... @ 8 weeks with vid*

Thanks for the feedback chaps. 

Here's an update after tonights trim.The stems are bushing out in the back. I've chopped the ammania bonsai down from about 25cm tall. 

 It's been left alone for nearly 2 weeks. This last week, it hasnt had ferts. Proof to myself, that the past tanks in which i underdosed, were'nt just flukes. 

I may just get the flash units out soon, and take some proper photo's


after-trim-2 by saintly's pics, on Flickr


----------



## tim

i would love to take un proper photos like yours mark scapes amazing mate


----------



## Mark Evans

tim said:
			
		

> i would love to take un proper photos like yours mark scapes amazing mate



Thanks Tim. 

Here's a few more images. I've pulled the tank away from the wall, rather than getting all my kit out. Though, i am looking forward to iluminating it properly


trim-5 by saintly's pics, on Flickr


trim-4 by saintly's pics, on Flickr


trim-3 by saintly's pics, on Flickr


trim-2 by saintly's pics, on Flickr


----------



## Mark Evans

and a final 10 week comparison.


FTS by saintly's pics, on Flickr


tank-at-10 by saintly's pics, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Swinney

Stunning as ever Mark - look forward to the flash lit shots.  The colour combinations in the foreground work particularly nicely.

Gonna give you a call to catch up this week too 

Tony


----------



## Mark Evans

Cheers Tony. Look forward to it. I'm working on a gas terminal this week, so leave a message and i'll call you back in the evening!   

Another week of no dosing.


----------



## b1zbaz

Jesus that's f@&king amazing if I got greeted by that at the bottom of my stairs I would never make it to work and I would move it to in front of the tv a much better watch than X factor I aspire to have my tank looking that good


----------



## Antoni

Great as usual! I like the moss and how it overgrown the stones! Very natural feeling!


----------



## hydrophyte

That is looking great Mark!


----------



## mvasingh

> This last week, it hasnt had ferts. Proof to myself, that the past tanks in which i underdosed, were'nt just flukes.



Hi Mark
Can you outline your fertilizer dosing schedule (what, when, how much)? 

MIKE


----------



## ghostsword

You have to go to the flickr page and see the large image.. 

The detail is amazing.. the small patches of riccia in between the moss, the sacrificial stones, that is all taken by our brain, but in the whole picture it brings the natural feel, only when you look closely does it become clear.. 

Also, on the right, the tall slim echinodorus, with the immaculateness of the twig in front, creates an amazing sense of depth..  but the left looks closer to you, so it is a mind bend trying to figure out for a couple of seconds that this is man made.. those little nuances is what makes this tank look so natural, our brains mark it as a natural, chaotic, piece of nature, and in nature even chaos has order..  I wish I could put it to words properly..


----------



## Mark Evans

ghostsword said:
			
		

> The detail is amazing.. the small patches of riccia in between the moss, the sacrificial stones, that is all taken by our brain, but in the whole picture it brings the natural feel, only when you look closely does it become clear..
> 
> Also, on the right, the tall slim echinodorus, with the immaculateness of the twig in front, creates an amazing sense of depth.. but the left looks closer to you, so it is a mind bend trying to figure out for a couple of seconds that this is man made.. those little nuances is what makes this tank look so natural, our brains mark it as a natural, chaotic, piece of nature, and in nature even chaos has order..  I wish I could put it to words properly..



Thanks mate. That means a lot. I wasnt sure if people were looking at it. 



			
				mvasingh said:
			
		

> Can you outline your fertilizer dosing schedule (what, when, how much)?



Saturday and sunday. 6ml Tropica spealisied ferts.



			
				hydrophyte said:
			
		

> That is looking great Mark!



Cheers mate.



			
				Antoni said:
			
		

> Great as usual! I like the moss and how it overgrown the stones! Very natural feeling!



Should look better once finished   



			
				b1zbaz said:
			
		

> Jesus that's f@&king amazing if I got greeted by that at the bottom of my stairs I would never make it to work and I would move it to in front of the tv a much better watch than X factor I aspire to have my tank looking that good
> Jesus that's f@&king amazing if I got greeted by that at the bottom of my stairs I would never make it to work and I would move it to in front of the tv a much better watch than X factor I aspire to have my tank looking that good



I dont get chance to see it that often. Working away means i have to imagine what it looks like, and what it might be like when i get home.


----------



## Mark Evans

A quick moss pic...


moss-flash by saintly's pics, on Flickr


----------



## Ady34

Pristine!

Still just running the 2x T5 Mark?, with your light unit about 10-12" above the water surface?
If all the above is about right, does this mean your able to run your dc a little less than lime green, or do you still max it?
You never seem to have any c02 mist in your photos, do you wait to take your pics when c02 is off or do you get full dissoloution? (if dissolution is even a word!)

Looking great  
Anything different going on in the 90cm at the minute, did you resolve the fallen rock issue? 
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Mark Evans

Ady34 said:
			
		

> Still just running the 2x T5 Mark?, with your light unit about 10-12" above the water surface?



Yes, just the 2 t5 lamps. Theyre about 16 inches or so away from the surface.



			
				Ady34 said:
			
		

> You never seem to have any c02 mist in your photos, do you wait to take your pics when c02 is off or do you get full dissoloution?



I take the pics after co2. I still have the 'mist' once the co2 is running. 



			
				Ady34 said:
			
		

> Anything different going on in the 90cm at the minute



Yes mate. I've got a layout thats abou 5 weeks old now. All 1-2 grow   

Here's a couple of pics from today of the 120cm


12-weeks by saintly's pics, on Flickr


12-weeks-2 by saintly's pics, on Flickr


----------



## Ian Holdich

looks great mate, there has been loads of change since the last shots. Love the different textures in the foreground. I really like this layout.


----------



## Mark Evans

ianho said:
			
		

> looks great mate, there has been loads of change since the last shots. Love the different textures in the foreground. I really like this layout.



A few more weeks and this will be done. I'm getting ready for the next layout. 

A side shot...


side-3 by saintly's pics, on Flickr


----------



## Ian Holdich

love the little sneak preview in the corner as well ; )

Looking forward to seeing this, this weekend.


----------



## Mark Evans

ianho said:
			
		

> love the little sneak preview in the corner as well ; )



It's doing OK. slow, but OK. The kettles full and ready   

It's been 3 weeks now in which the 120cm has had just 36ml of ferts. The same frequency for the 90cm...but less ferts.


----------



## Ian Holdich

Saw this scape in reality today, it's a monster, the pics don't give this scape it's true beastliness. The plant health is second to none, the mosses are in fact the best moss specimens i have seen (probably ever). Some awesome fish added today as well, something a little different for Mark i reckon.

well done on this one mate, you should be proud of this one.


----------



## Ady34

ianho said:
			
		

> Saw this scape in reality today, it's a monster, the pics don't give this scape it's true beastliness. The plant health is second to none, the mosses are in fact the best moss specimens i have seen (probably ever). Some awesome fish added today as well, something a little different for Mark i reckon.
> 
> well done on this one mate, you should be proud of this one.


Luck man Ian seeing it in the flesh!
New fish sound intriguing.....


----------



## Mark Evans

ianho said:
			
		

> Saw this scape in reality today, it's a monster, the pics don't give this scape it's true beastliness. The plant health is second to none, the mosses are in fact the best moss specimens i have seen (probably ever). Some awesome fish added today as well, something a little different for Mark i reckon.



Thanks Ian. people have only ever seen my tanks when heyre about 2 weeks old. I'm glad youve seen it when it's a little mature.



			
				Ady34 said:
			
		

> New fish sound intriguing.....



Little beauties. I've got some clown killifish. 6 in total. Surface dwellers that just love...the surface


----------



## Antipofish

Where are the pics of these happy clowns in their new home then Mark ?  C'mon, you're slacking.  I am ALWAYS lazy on the photos, but we rely on you for our image fix


----------



## Mark Evans

Antipofish said:
			
		

> Where are the pics of these happy clowns in their new home then Mark ?



The bext i can do at the moment. 

They stay right at the top, but i've noticed this after noon, that a male and female are getting rather friendly in the moss.


killifish by saintly's pics, on Flickr


----------



## Antipofish

Now thems some STUNNING fish mate !!! Arm and a leg or not a bad price ? Not gonna ask exactly how much, lol.  What size are they ?  Must say, looks 'surreal' in your tank... all the better as it creates even more intrigue to draw you in to the scape :thumup:


----------



## Mark Evans

Antipofish said:
			
		

> Now thems some STUNNING fish mate !!! Arm and a leg or not a bad price ? Not gonna ask exactly how much, lol. What size are they ? Must say, looks 'surreal' in your tank... all the better as it creates even more intrigue to draw you in to the scape :thumup:



They are very attractive indeed. A new fave for me i think. They cost £20 for 6. 

I have the camera on standby ready for some more images. I might do a video actually. There's some flaring from the males which looks real nice.


----------



## Antipofish

Thats a LOT cheaper than I would have expected, or have been prepared to pay.  Nice one.


----------



## Ian Holdich

yes!

get a vid up, they look great mate, quite rare as well by all accounts!


----------



## Mark Evans

ianho said:
			
		

> get a vid up, they look great mate, quite rare as well by all accounts!



I'll get a vid sorted.



			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> Thats a LOT cheaper than I would have expected, or have been prepared to pay. Nice one.



I might get some more.

Here's how big they are...compare it to the cherry...

I really need to get the macro lens out.


killi-2 by saintly's pics, on Flickr


----------



## Antipofish

You REALLY need to get the macro lens out ! LOL


----------



## Mick.Dk

Nice, Mark - hope your "riccia-polluted" moss will inspire 
Mick.


----------



## clonitza

Awesome little critters mate and some stunning photos taken with them.


----------



## Gary Nelson

Mark those fish look horrid! They just don't suit your tank... I think you need to whip them out and give them to me   only joking....   they look absolutely fab! They look great against your plants and I've not seen these fish before to be honest - really nice


----------



## OllieNZ

Really nice fish Mark any idea what their lifspan is?


----------



## Mark Evans

OllieNZ said:
			
		

> Really nice fish Mark any idea what their lifspan is?



I'mnot really sure ollie, hopefully a while. 



			
				Gary Nelson said:
			
		

> Mark those fish look horrid! They just don't suit your tank... I think you need to whip them out and give them to me



where do you live...  i'll send em over



			
				clonitza said:
			
		

> Awesome little critters mate and some stunning photos taken with them.



cheers mate. I've been taking some inspiration from you recently



			
				Mick.Dk said:
			
		

> Nice, Mark - hope your "riccia-polluted" moss will inspire



 It cam in by acident. 

Actually, i have some the dark variety growing too. From a distance, you cant tell....


riccia-2 by saintly's pics, on Flickr

But on closer inspection, you can see it...This is the sicking form i think. 


riccia-1 by saintly's pics, on Flickr



			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> You REALLY need to get the macro lens out ! LOL



I'll try to find it


----------



## Ian Holdich

i have been thinking about that Riccia and i reckon it's sp Dwarf.


----------



## Antipofish

The one (ok of many) thing I love about your scapes is your variation in texture and how well one plant blends to the one next to it.  This scape is no exception Mark.


----------



## Mick.Dk

Yep, I guessed it was pollution. Been there - but I was always told to remove it, 'cause it polluted. Kinda liked it, myself, and hopefully your good presentation of it will make it more acceptable. It's really a good contrast-effect and stays put, as long as you trim it now and then to avoid too much updrift........... Let's see more of that around the scapes 
- The sinking/heavy form is nice too....... but doesn't give as good a contrast. Can end up quite a "bush" in the tank, though, given time.


----------



## Antoni

Awesome! I like the "pollution"  And the Clown killies are my favorite fish at the moment - keep a pair of them and they are spawning quite often in the plants. Rising the fry though is a different story. You need to separate them if you want to get an offspring. They like to jump...


----------



## tim

Are they also sold as rocket panchax scapes looking stunning as always mark


----------



## plantbrain

The Sinking type is a PITA to get rid of, does not pearl(the aerchycma is crushed) and does not have the nice contrast.
It's like getting rid of Cladophora. Took me 2 years to get it out of a tank, finally broken the entire tank down.

It's the same as normal Riccia, but as it grows faster and faster, some of it morphs and crushes the aerchncyma, then it keeps growing that way.  

They use to think it was a different species (Tropica,), they later recanted.


----------



## Deano3

wow got told to look through this thread for advice etc and its amazing, beautiful looking tank mate

thanks Dean


----------



## Mark Evans

Deano3 said:
			
		

> wow got told to look through this thread for advice etc and its amazing, beautiful looking tank mate
> 
> thanks Dean
> wow got told to look through this thread for advice etc and its amazing, beautiful looking tank mate
> 
> thanks Dean



Thanks Dean. and thanks to whom ever pointed you in this direction.   



			
				plantbrain said:
			
		

> The Sinking type is a PITA to get rid of, does not pearl(the aerchycma is crushed) and does not have the nice contrast.
> It's like getting rid of Cladophora. Took me 2 years to get it out of a tank, finally broken the entire tank down.
> 
> It's the same as normal Riccia, but as it grows faster and faster, some of it morphs and crushes the aerchncyma, then it keeps growing that way.
> 
> They use to think it was a different species (Tropica,), they later recanted.



Interesting Tom. Your right with regards to it's speed....it rockets along. 



			
				tim said:
			
		

> Are they also sold as rocket panchax scapes looking stunning as always mark



Cheers mate. I bought them as the above name of rocket panchax.



			
				Antoni said:
			
		

> Awesome! I like the "pollution"  And the Clown killies are my favorite fish at the moment - keep a pair of them and they are spawning quite often in the plants. Rising the fry though is a different story. You need to separate them if you want to get an offspring. They like to jump...
> Awesome! I like the "pollution"  And the Clown killies are my favorite fish at the moment - keep a pair of them and they are spawning quite often in the plants. Rising the fry though is a different story. You need to separate them if you want to get an offspring. They like to jump...



Hi matey.   The riccia has grown quite nicely. I might use it this manner again, rather than making riccia stones. 



			
				Mick.Dk said:
			
		

> Yep, I guessed it was pollution. Been there - but I was always told to remove it, 'cause it polluted. Kinda liked it, myself, and hopefully your good presentation of it will make it more acceptable. It's really a good contrast-effect and stays put, as long as you trim it now and then to avoid too much updrift........... Let's see more of that around the scapes
> - The sinking/heavy form is nice too....... but doesn't give as good a contrast. Can end up quite a "bush" in the tank, though, given time.



I still plan on doing a 'dream scape' with lots of riccia Mick. A rather surreal idea. Mick, you need to get growing the riccia faster over in Denmark   



			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> The one (ok of many) thing I love about your scapes is your variation in texture and how well one plant blends to the one next to it. This scape is no exception Mark.



Thanks my friend, very kind of you to say so.



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> have been thinking about that Riccia and i reckon it's sp Dwarf.



Dwarf is much smaller Ian, and the lime green colour. I was tod the name of the dark green sp. from the guy @ living waters, but i've forgotten. 

I went into living waters today (love the place) picked up some rare species of plant today


----------



## Mark Evans

Here's a moss pic. Shot @ f2- 1/200- iso 400

You can clearly make out 2 species of moss 


mossy by saintly's pics, on Flickr


----------



## Tim Harrison

Perfect aquatic world in miniature!


----------



## Mark Evans

Cheers Troi. Just need to tend to the 90cm now. It's been running for about 5 weeks now. I'm really not sure if it's going to be ready for Aquatics live though  :? 

My slowest growing tank to date....but pretty clean. check out that stone...in full sun and still clean   


the-90cm by saintly's pics, on Flickr


----------



## clonitza

Trust me they'll never notice it wasn't ready


----------



## Mark Evans

clonitza said:
			
		

> Trust me they'll never notice it wasn't ready



I've been quite selective on the shot i've posted. Trust me, it's not ready   

Stems are nowhere near ready.


----------



## Iain Sutherland

thats terrible, just have to take the 120 instead


----------



## Mark Evans

easerthegeezer said:
			
		

> just have to take the 120 instead



Well it did cross my mind, but what with all of the live stock, it'd just be a major mission, and a massive hassle.


----------



## Iain Sutherland

i promise we will all appreciate it   

but that goes for anything you bring, can only imagine what moving a full 90 let alone a 120 would involve


----------



## Mark Evans

easerthegeezer said:
			
		

> can only imagine what moving a full 90 let alone a 120 would involve



A nightmare!   

So, here's a vid update. I think the tank is about 15 weeks now...


----------



## Antipofish

Awesome videography as usual Mark.  Have you added more clown killis yet ? They might just become my new favorite fish, lol.  Lovely little characters.


----------



## Mark Evans

Antipofish said:
			
		

> Awesome videography as usual Mark. Have you added more clown killis yet ? They might just become my new favorite fish, lol. Lovely little characters.



Thanks mate.

No, I havent got anymore. I think Ian is giving me what he's got. They're devine little things.


----------



## Antipofish

Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Antipofish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome videography as usual Mark. Have you added more clown killis yet ? They might just become my new favorite fish, lol. Lovely little characters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mate.
> 
> No, I havent got anymore. I think Ian is giving me what he's got. They're devine little things.
Click to expand...


Are they quite timid ? I have Apisto's and Pelvicachromis in my tank.


----------



## Mark Evans

Antipofish said:
			
		

> Are they quite timid



No mate, not at all. They'll come close when it's feeding time.


----------



## Gill

Ohhhh You got a stunning Male Clown, great colors on him, you can see him courting the female in the Vid. 
Where did you find such small White skirts, not seen them that small before. And they will be stunning when mature, and even better if the carry the Vieltail trait.


----------



## Mark Evans

Gill said:
			
		

> Ohhhh You got a stunning Male Clown, great colors on him, you can see him courting the female in the Vid.



All 3 males are of equal colour Gill. The females are quite pretty too.

Often with fish, there's usually a dominet one which looks better than the rest, but these are even in colour.


----------



## Ian Holdich

Wow they have coloured up brilliantly...more so than in the shop. Excellent video mate.


----------



## viktorlantos

Very cool vid. I silently follow your updates on this tank. Progress very well. Super healhty plants, perfectly maintenanced tank. Well done mate. This is one of my all time fave from you.  

I feels that the plants maybe not that bushier than it would be with more light, but i can't tell you if this is a problem or not. The tank looks very healthy no algae at all. Very balanced growth there. The mosses would be bushier for this time just as the stems and stauro etc, but would be a crazy initial run not that smooth you had from the start.

Love the vid mate. Hope you do not mind if i share it on FB. Perfect example for any scapers.


----------



## Gill

Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Gill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhhh You got a stunning Male Clown, great colors on him, you can see him courting the female in the Vid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All 3 males are of equal colour Gill. The females are quite pretty too.
> 
> Often with fish, there's usually a dominet one which looks better than the rest, but these are even in colour.
Click to expand...


Great, shame you did not want mine, as they all have some growing to do.


----------



## Mark Evans

Gill said:
			
		

> Great, shame you did not want mine, as they all have some growing to do.



I'm not really 100% on fish in the post to be honest Gill   thanks anyway.



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> Love the vid mate. Hope you do not mind if i share it on FB. Perfect example for any scapers.



I dont mind at all Viktor. Infact, i presume youve posted it?....the hit's on you tube have increased a lot.  
Also, thanks for the kind words. 

Sure, the lower lighting has just about got rid of all of my problems. Sure things are slower but this is good for me. 



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> Wow they have coloured up brilliantly...more so than in the shop. Excellent video mate.



Cheers Ian!   

When i went to living waters i picked a few plants. I saw this rotala indica (rotundifolia?) and i had to try it. It was bright red. So what i have done is, placed it in the tank (still bunched) and i'm waiting to see if it comes back red or green. Red plants are doing my head in. 

It's not to stay full time, but more of an experiment. 


rotala-indica by saintly's pics, on Flickr


----------



## Ian Holdich

wow, that is red isn't it!

you'll have to grab us a couple of bunch's of that when you're next down that way.


----------



## tim

hey mark lovely red plant been well cared for if it is indica and not rotundifolia the leaves should stay roundish in shape as opposed to the ovalish shape of rotundifolia which will turn more pink it does look like you have the genuine article there mate i should get myself down to living waters for some decent moss sometime im sure youll keep it red mate


----------



## viktorlantos

Mark, if you would buy a lighting unit around these days, would you go after a low light version only? Seems like you're more than fine with less light. 

Or you would pay the extra just to have that for photo sessions or if you change your mind and give some midday burnst or just go in with a bit more light if that's needed?

It's amazing you have probably the best unit out there on the market these days and you only use just a tiny part of it   

Ps: i am glad the youtube got a boost   well deserved my friend. i hope you already enrolled to the $$ program at youtube


----------



## Mark Evans

ianho said:
			
		

> you'll have to grab us a couple of bunch's of that when you're next down that way.



Sure mate. I'm down there on Thursday!   



			
				tim said:
			
		

> hey mark lovely red plant been well cared for if it is indica and not rotundifolia the leaves should stay roundish in shape as opposed to the ovalish shape of rotundifolia which will turn more pink it does look like you have the genuine article there mate i should get myself down to living waters for some decent moss sometime im sure youll keep it red mate



The guy @ living waters knows his stuff. It's indica for sure, acording to him. 



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> Mark, if you would buy a lighting unit around these days, would you go after a low light version only? Seems like you're more than fine with less light.
> 
> Or you would pay the extra just to have that for photo sessions or if you change your mind and give some midday burnst or just go in with a bit more light if that's needed?



Good question Viktor. 

I asked myself the same thing before buying it. I then decided on this unit for a few reasons. 

1. The reflector design is amazing, and gives the most even distribution I've ever seen. 
2. Versatility! I can opt for just 2 x 54wt5 for layouts like this (medium category Tropica) the layout contains not many fast growing plants so I don't want too much light.
But later on, if required, in a layout that has many stems, then I can use the metal halides and get thick dense stems. 
3. Looks. This unity looks amazing and is built like a tank!

I nearly opted for the 2 x 54wt5 versions, but this unit gives me many more options.

I've noticed on many ADA tanks @ NAG, that Mr Amano uses the T5/MH combo. I think (not 100%sure) that he does a similar thing.  

I will, soon, start to use the MH for an hour 'burst'

When it comes to photography, and final images, I won't use the tank lighting. No real control. But for the last few images posted, it will do. However, the unit is good for video, but I would like to buy dedicated constant lighting.


----------



## tim

i have heard that darren at living waters knows his stuff mark so indica it is must get my lazy self down there seen this grown once in a friends tank its almost burgundy rather than red stunning form of rotala


----------



## Antipofish

tim said:
			
		

> i have heard that darren at living waters knows his stuff mark so indica it is must get my lazy self down there seen this grown once in a friends tank its almost burgundy rather than red stunning form of rotala



I can second that.  Darren is a top bloke.  Not only does he know his plants, he knows his fish too.  Keep telling him he needs to relocate to the south coast


----------



## jack-rythm

How do you guys intend on taking your tanks to the event? I'm going so look forward to meeting you. But how will your process become a action ? Lol I don't know how the hell I would get my tank to another room with out messing everything up! Let alone across country!  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jack-rythm

And mark - your video is amazing.. such tranquility and perfection. I can only dream of owning something like that in years to come  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mark Evans

Thanks for the comments chaps.

There's not much to report. The rear stems are taking shape. The right and left sides are looking a little more natural now that things are mixing together. 

Here's a few pics...


stems by saintly's pics, on Flickr


right by saintly's pics, on Flickr


left-1 by saintly's pics, on Flickr


----------



## tim

if it wasnt for those stunning red mark you could name this scape shades of green really is sublime how everything blends together amazing mate


----------



## Ian Holdich

wow mate those stems look great, they have formed a lovely ball shape very quickly. Looks great!


----------



## Mark Evans

tim said:
			
		

> if it wasnt for those stunning red mark you could name this scape shades of green really is sublime how everything blends together amazing mate



I'll be taking the red out....it's just for an experiment.   



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> they have formed a lovely ball shape very quickly. Looks great!



They're getting there.   

Not long until i rescape. A few more weeks, and i'll be ready to move on to the next project.   

I cant wait! I have some massive stone in the back garden waiting to be ploncked inside this tank


----------



## foxfish

Hi Mark, looking great, can you tell us roughly how long a 2kg gas cylinder  would normally last on your scape's?
I can only assume you have perfect levels of everything but, it is always difficult to understand just how much C02 it takes by quoting bubble count - however can you also please say roughly how many bubbles a second you are using?
Thanks .....


----------



## Mark Evans

foxfish said:
			
		

> Hi Mark, looking great, can you tell us roughly how long a 2kg gas cylinder would normally last on your scape's?
> I can only assume you have perfect levels of everything but, it is always difficult to understand just how much C02 it takes by quoting bubble count - however can you also please say roughly how many bubbles a second you are using?



It really is hard for me to say how many bubbles per second i use. I simply dont use a bubble counter. My co2 is quite low. I use a BOC bottle on this tank which is either 9 or 11KG. i'll confirm shortly....

I've had this bottle for the last 4 scapes i think....it's never ending.

An FE (2.5KG) would last 2 months maybe. 

Sorry i can be more accurate than that mate.


----------



## George Farmer

Another beauty, Mark!

The patches of Riccia are interesting. The light green is very contrasting.

The level of your aquascaping and photography are so consistantly high. I guess a lot of folk are running out of metaphors...


----------



## Mark Evans

Cheers George. I do hope your well   

I planted HC in this tank. On the right hand side. It's took a back seat to other plants which are much more invasive. 

That said, it's still growing.

Here's an image showing the small amount of HC thats in the tank.


hc by saintly's pics, on Flickr


----------



## Mark Evans

And one final image...  


angle by saintly's pics, on Flickr


----------



## Antipofish

Mark, one thing I am noticing with your scapes is that you tend to mix plants in amongst other species alot... IE you will have 4 or 5 stems of ammania bonsai in amongst say the HC there, am I right here or is it coincidence, as opposed to alot of scape where you have all the amm. in one area and all the HC in another and so on ? I must say, its very pleasing to the eye and looks very natural that way


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Mark Evans said:
			
		

> And one final image...
> 
> 
> angle by saintly's pics, on Flickr




Beautiful shot Mark, another truly inspiring Aquascape.


----------



## Aron_Dip

Mark Evans said:
			
		

> And one final image...
> 
> 
> angle by saintly's pics, on Flickr



Awesome mate.. seeing this is enough to get anyone into planted tanks


----------



## Mark Evans

Thanks guys. 

This will be over in a few weeks time, and then onto the next layout.


----------



## Antipofish

Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Thanks guys.
> 
> This will be over in a few weeks time, and then onto the next layout.



Always look forward to your new scapes with anticipation


----------



## Aron_Dip

Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Thanks guys.
> 
> This will be over in a few weeks time, and then onto the next layout.



How long do you have them setup before you strip down and re-scape?


----------



## Mark Evans

Antipofish said:
			
		

> Always look forward to your new scapes with anticipation



Cheers mate. I'm looking forward to the next one, as I'm using stone. My fave hardscape material. I've done a few wood layouts recently, and to be fair, it's not my first choice material. Nor am I all that good with it. 

I'll be doing an Iwagumi style, but with plenty of slow growers. Something different to the norm. 



			
				Aron_Dip said:
			
		

> How long do you have them setup before you strip down and re-scape?



 In the past, I've completed a layout in 12 weeks, but recently I've taken my time with them. This is nearly 4 months old. 

I've learned that lower light intensities, produce a much more stable tank, but things grow slower....a great thing in my book. 

As i mentioned, the next layout will be with slow growers, and could see me hit a record in terms of 'tank life span' I'd like a layout that could last a year. 


I've got the stones which i bought some time ago, and they really are brutes!


----------



## Aron_Dip

Aron_Dip said:
			
		

> How long do you have them setup before you strip down and re-scape?



 In the past, I've completed a layout in 12 weeks, but recently I've taken my time with them. This is nearly 4 months old. 

I've learned that lower light intensities, produce a much more stable tank, but things grow slower....a great thing in my book. 

As i mentioned, the next layout will be with slow growers, and could see me hit a record in terms of 'tank life span' I'd like a layout that could last a year. 


I've got the stones which i bought some time ago, and they really are brutes![/quote]

Well i look forward to the new birth


----------



## LondonDragon

All I know is that I want to see this tank at AL haha


----------



## Mark Evans

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> All I know is that I want to see this tank at AL haha



I wish I could bring it Paulo. I'm not coming until Saturday due to major work commitments. 8 hours of driving after a full days work makes it impossible. 

Live stock also makes it impossible. Catching all of the fish and several hundred shrimp seems bit of a nightmare. 



			
				Aron_Dip said:
			
		

> Well i look forward to the new birth



Cheers Aron.   I look forward to boring everyone with another journal


----------



## clonitza

Yes! Bore us to death! 
Trick or treat?


----------



## Matt Warner

Lovely looking tank Mark, congratulations! Well done on the contest ranking too!
I love the fact that your cabinet has wheels on it, must be great for hoovering underneath and easy relocation.


----------



## Aron_Dip

Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Cheers Aron.   I look forward to boring everyone with another journal


lol im sure it wont be that bad ... and for us new guys a good source of info and tips   



			
				clonitza said:
			
		

> Yes! Bore us to death!
> Trick or treat?


Trick!


----------



## Mark Evans

clonitza said:
			
		

> Trick or treat?



Treat   



			
				Matty1983 said:
			
		

> love the fact that your cabinet has wheels on it, must be great for hoovering underneath and easy relocation.



It does make cleaning etc. much easier. The reason behind the wheels though, is for ease when it comes to taking photographs. I can move the tank away from the wall, and illuminate the rear wall.  



			
				Aron_Dip said:
			
		

> lol im sure it wont be that bad ... and for us new guys a good source of info and tips



I always enjoy documenting via journals. I'll do my best to keep the pics coming


----------



## whatok

hey mark. beautiful tank.

I was just wondering if your honeys had coloured up at all in this tank? Since there's no surface vegetation I cant imagine they'd build a nest?


----------



## Mark Evans

Time ticks on by, i get busy, the tank keeps on going. It's untidy right now, and a good trim is in need. 

Little to no dosing, water change 1 per 2 weeks and everything is just fine. 

It wont be too long, and i'll be doing final images. 


untidy by saintly's pics, on Flickr


----------



## Ian Holdich

Looks super healthy mate, the moss looks immense. 

Must get down to see it before rescape.


----------



## Tony Swinney

Nice Mark - very nice    I'm loving the slightly overgrown look, maybe just let it run wild for a few weeks after your final pics 

Tony


----------



## Mark Evans

Ian Holdich said:
			
		

> Looks super healthy mate, the moss looks immense.
> 
> Must get down to see it before rescape.



When ever ypu can mate. 



			
				Tony Swinney said:
			
		

> I'm loving the slightly overgrown look, maybe just let it run wild for a few weeks after your final pics



It'll end up looking even wilder I reckon Tony. I've not trimmed much recently, but the moss is in need of a general overhaul.


----------



## Tim Harrison

That's a pretty stunning example of aquatic gardening. It reminds me of a woodland dell...actually one near you in Sherwood Forest, to be specific a place called Black Pool, which is/was full of sphagnum moss, I did some research there a long time ago.


----------



## Mark Evans

Troi said:
			
		

> That's a pretty stunning example of aquatic gardening. It reminds me of a woodland dell.



Awww...Thanks mate. That means a lot. It's kinda ironic; the lesser time spent on trimming, the better it looks. (is ironic the correct word even?   )


----------



## Tim Harrison

Sounds about right...I think that would be "situational irony"  
I agree it does look the better for a little healthy neglect; and there are a couple of other scapes of yours which I also thought benefited similarly...if that's possible


----------



## Mark Evans

Troi said:
			
		

> I agree it does look the better for a little healthy neglect; and there are a couple of other scapes of yours which I also thought benefited similarly



Cheers mate. 

I've had bit of a tidy up today. Removed a few stray runners, removed big leaves off Echinodorus...stuff like that. 

Cleaned my lily pipes, and broke one in doing so...D'OH

I need to start moving the several hundred shrimp into the 90cm. Once this is complete, I don't want to hang around in getting the next one started.

There's a couple of people who have PM'D ,me asking for moss. I'll get some out to you chaps next weekend. (ollie and Chris)


----------



## Swee

That's a beautiful tank Mark, I like the way you use riccia. I wanted to say that I didn't feel the echinodorus in your tank, but you just said you cut that leaves...


----------



## Mark Evans

Swee said:
			
		

> That's a beautiful tank Mark, I like the way you use riccia. I wanted to say that I didn't feel the echinodorus in your tank, but you just said you cut that leaves...



Thanks mate. Was nice to meet you @ aquatics live. 

Yeah, the Echinodorus needed a home, so thats why it ended up in here.   

Here's a couple more shots. Nowt fancy...

You can see the riccia starting to lift. Had the halides on today, and the pearling has made it boyant  :? 


5-months-3 by saintly's pics, on Flickr


5-months by saintly's pics, on Flickr


5-months-2 by saintly's pics, on Flickr


----------



## Swee

Yes it was. 
Your pictures are awesome, I love it. I hope a day I'll know how to use my camera.


----------



## Mark Evans

Cheers Swee. 
It'll be the big shoot soon, so out come the hairdryers and stuff   

I may need some help too with the shoot.  :?


----------



## Alastair

As always mark your tanks look great, and for such little input too fert wise and water change wise etc. it's a Shame your not round the corner I'd love to help with a shoot. 
Ps must remember to get first dibs on your next plant and moss giveaway I always miss out ha ha


----------



## Mark Evans

Alastair said:
			
		

> it's a Shame your not round the corner I'd love to help with a shoot.



No worries mate. Another time. I'll get through it. Actually, i thought there'd be a few more takers.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Alastair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's a Shame your not round the corner I'd love to help with a shoot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No worries mate. Another time. I'll get through it. Actually, i thought there'd be a few more takers.
Click to expand...


I'm too far too!  coulda learnt some tips


----------



## Tim Harrison

Mark Evans said:
			
		

> No worries mate. Another time. I'll get through it. Actually, i thought there'd be a few more takers.



Hey Mark I'm just an hour away, I love to help, I'm sure it'd be like a crash course in nature aquarium photography... and lordy knows I could do with one


----------



## Ady34

Whitey89 said:
			
		

> Mark Evans said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alastair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's a Shame your not round the corner I'd love to help with a shoot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No worries mate. Another time. I'll get through it. Actually, i thought there'd be a few more takers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm too far too!  coulda learnt some tips
Click to expand...

Yep, if you were closer I'd have been up for it.....presuming I wasn't too old of course


----------



## Mark Evans

Ady34 said:
			
		

> Yep, if you were closer I'd have been up for it



Another time mate. I'd like to arrange some kind of get together. Me and Tony were talking about something @ aquatics live, which could be quite interesting.



			
				Troi said:
			
		

> Hey Mark I'm just an hour away, I love to help, I'm sure it'd be like a crash course in nature aquarium photography... and lordy knows I could do with one



Well, I'll be doing this over the Christmas break, so maybe we could arrange something? I cant confirm a fixed date as yet though.



			
				Whitey89 said:
			
		

> I'm too far too!  coulda learnt some tips



Belive it or not, i'm a 'lucky' shooter. click and hope


----------



## Ady34

Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Ady34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, if you were closer I'd have been up for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another time mate. I'd like to arrange some kind of get together. Me and Tony were talking about something @ aquatics live, which could be quite interesting.
Click to expand...

Sounds intriguing....


----------



## Mark Evans

Ady34 said:
			
		

> Sounds intriguing....



Yeah, we were discussing the possibility of a seminar or something similar. Bringing a 'grown in tank', and then setting up for a photo shoot. 

Not just using flash as a light source, but to try and show how to get the best out of aquarium lighting for aquatic photography. Tips on, getting the background looking nice. Stuff like that. 

Getting this arranged could be a nightmare, but worth it i think.


----------



## Antipofish

Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Ady34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds intriguing....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, we were discussing the possibility of a seminar or something similar. Bringing a 'grown in tank', and then setting up for a photo shoot.
> 
> Not just using flash as a light source, but to try and show how to get the best out of aquarium lighting for aquatic photography. Tips on, getting the background looking nice. Stuff like that.
> 
> Getting this arranged could be a nightmare, but worth it i think.
Click to expand...


As an aside to this and something that might add to the event if it takes place, the BCA hold bi annual conventions where they have an internationally recognised speaker(s).  A "seminar" if you will.  Then afterwards they hold a fish auction where people submit fish and equipment for sale by auction with a % going back to the BCA.  Sellers can set a reserve price.  

I love the idea of an aquatic photography seminar, but the scope of the event could be made a little wider, with people bringing their equipment, fish and plants along.  Entrance of £5 a head to cover venue hire and a bit towards cost of running and Bob's your uncle. 

Just food for thought


----------



## SmallestFrog

I'd certainly love to get involved in this. Before the recession hit, I was a photographer for many years. I'd be more than happy to help out and share some of what I know to people.


----------



## Mark Evans

The seminar wouldn't just be about photography. There'd be many aspects.

I think a free event would encourage more to attend. There's plenty to arrange, and I'll be talking to Tony in the near future.



			
				SmallestFrog said:
			
		

> I'd be more than happy to help out and share some of what I know to people.



Sure. Maybe a few different speakers can share their tips on aquatic photography. It's a niche subject so if you could add some of your aquatic photography tips, that would be great. Coming from a Pro would make it even better.

 Maybe express how you would achieve the 'ripple' effect and stuff like that?...


----------



## Stu Worrall

sounds like a very cool idea


----------



## Ian Holdich

Saw this bad boy today and the moss is to die for! I have never seen moss in such great condition. Best I have seen, so natural. Great scape.


----------



## Mark Evans

. I'll be in touch to discuss if you like stu. It'd be good to have you as part of the team.

Cheers Ian... I'll send the check shortly lol. Goes to show little dosing can work. 

Btw.... Dan is missing you and the nerf war!!!!


----------



## Tom

This is the first I've seen of this layout - wow again


----------



## Antipofish

Tom said:
			
		

> This is the first I've seen of this layout - wow again



Really ? I go to bed DREAMING about Mark... oops I mean about *Mark's SCAPES*


----------



## Alastair

Antipofish said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the first I've seen of this layout - wow again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really ? I go to bed DREAMING about Mark... oops I mean about *Mark's SCAPES*
Click to expand...


Just imagine the losing buzzer sound from family fortunes just after you said that Chris ha ha  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Antipofish

Alastair said:
			
		

> Antipofish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the first I've seen of this layout - wow again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really ? I go to bed DREAMING about Mark... oops I mean about *Mark's SCAPES*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just imagine the losing buzzer sound from family fortunes just after you said that Chris ha ha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Eh ?


----------



## Mark Evans

Cheers Chaps. Thanks Tom   

I'm taking a few photos this weekend in amongst all the work i have to do!  :? 

The rare fern that i bought from living waters is doing great. A very pretty, small fern.


----------



## hydrophyte

I look forward to seeing new pictures. Your photos are always such a treat! Be sure to include some with detail of that small fern if you can.


----------



## Mark Evans

hydrophyte said:
			
		

> look forward to seeing new pictures. Your photos are always such a treat! Be sure to include some with detail of that small fern if you can.



The fern is really small mate. I need a macro lens to do it justice.

Here's a few, very random images. I didnt have any time or the heart to take good shots. 

The moss is looking great. In a couple fo shots, you can see how certain mosses grow different to one another.


scape-2 by saintly's pics, on Flickr


scape-1 by saintly's pics, on Flickr


scape-3 by saintly's pics, on Flickr


scape-4 by saintly's pics, on Flickr


scape-5 by saintly's pics, on Flickr


----------



## Ian Holdich

That moss is awesome!

For me this is my fave pic of this journal!

scape-3 by saintly's pics, on Flickr

Those black neons are a great contrast in there. Really nice mate.


----------



## viktorlantos

Awesome photos Mark  Beautiful details.

How much time a photo session takes for you when you do a series of images like this? I know the movable cabinet makes the life much easier, but i feels that you spend a more time to get that moment. Whatever time you spend with it its really worth the effort. Great angle, amazing shots kind of your mark by now


----------



## Mark Evans

Ian Holdich said:
			
		

> For me this is my fave pic of this journal!



Cheers Ian.   



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> How much time a photo session takes for you when you do a series of images like this?



Thanks for the kind words Viktor. 

Honest answer?....about 3 minutes, maybe 5.

 Once the settings are dialled in, it's a case of fire a dozen shots off and that's it. These really aren't what I'd call 'proper' photos. 

There more like diary shots. Images top look back to see progress. Once I get the flash heads out, then, I'll think more about composition, ripple etc... a bit more 'technical'...sharper, more time spent on focusing.


----------



## Antipofish

Which do you enjoy most Mark ? Scaping or Photographing your Scapes ?


----------



## viktorlantos

Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Honest answer?....about 3 minutes, maybe 5.



Oh... ugh   Allright then i will do my homework to shave like an hour or 2 at least   
Which lens you're using? Is this the 135mm? (i remember you had a fav lens for outdoor shots before)

I think i still have problems finding the right lens to work with. For full tank shots 15-50 works well. But detail shots they gives a different image. 100mm Macro is good sometimes, but still not the one which gives the perfect result when i am out of macro mode. 

Looking at the images again on Flickr it's not only about the great composition, lens (and the tank itself of course) but the color rendering is beautiful on your shots. Well if you start to organize the photo thing i may will join in... just need to find an excuse from my wife


----------



## Mark Evans

Antipofish said:
			
		

> Which do you enjoy most Mark ? Scaping or Photographing your Scapes ?



That all depends on my mood Chris. sometimes photography, sometimes scaping...somtimes...neither.   

Again, thanks Viktor.

I've used the Canon 135mm f2 @f2. It's without doubt, my favourite lens, and probably one of the best lenses Canon produce. Certainly the sharpest and most 'dramatic'... especially @ F2.

I've got the ball rolling with the Photographic seminar. Mine and Tony's ideas should see us killing several birds with one stone. 

Hopefully a seminar/talk which will show how to photograph a tank, but also it'll combine the usual 'tank setup' we've discussed a few ideas over a meal @ aquatics live.

It will more than likely take several months to organise, but it will happen. I'm getting in touch with people who I think will bring something valuable to the table, and can help our small but forever growing community. Tropica like the idea also, so it could be a great event.


----------



## Antoni

That is something to look forward to! I will be happy to attend and also help, if needed!


----------



## Ian Holdich

If antoni's coming then ill be there deffo!


----------



## tim

I would be most interested in this seminar my photography skills are shocking sounds really good mark


----------



## Mark Evans

tim said:
			
		

> would be most interested in this seminar my photography skills are shocking sounds really good mark



Cool!   



			
				Ian Holdich said:
			
		

> If antoni's coming then ill be there deffo!





			
				Antoni said:
			
		

> I will be happy to attend and also help, if needed!



I'll be sure to keep my wife away from this   People! Antoni is far too good looking for wife's and partners to be present. I almost fancy the guy myself.   

Seriously though guys, thanks for the offers of help. I'm sure there's a bit everyone can help out with.


----------



## Antipofish

tim said:
			
		

> I would be most interested in this seminar my photography skills are shocking sounds really good mark



Me too.  sounds like a great event.  Happy to help in any way too.


----------



## Ian Holdich

I'd have a man crush on antoni.


----------



## Antipofish

Ian Holdich said:
			
		

> I'd have a man crush on antoni.



LOL    Shush, you are making all the wives that read on here very worried !


----------



## Mark Evans

Here's a couple of images. Not as good as the above, but to show the moss slowly taking over.


crimbo-3 by saintly's pics, on Flickr


crimbo-2 by saintly's pics, on Flickr


crimbo-1 by saintly's pics, on Flickr

This layout has been a great exercise in learning how to grow moss.

I know for many, moss is easy. There are a few who are masterful with the stuff, but for me in the past, it was a nightmare. It would grow brown and not look too great at all.

Over the last few layouts I've managed to get some really healthy looking moss, and this tank has to be my healthiest moss to date.


----------



## Mark Evans

and one from above.


nag-green by saintly's pics, on Flickr


----------



## Antipofish

Mark Evans said:


> I know for many, moss is easy. There are a few who are masterful with the stuff, but for me in the past, it was a nightmare. It would grow brown and not look too great at all.


 
So what have you learnt Mark ?  It would be useful for all us plebs to know so we can benefit from your findings


----------



## Mark Evans

Antipofish said:


> So what have you learnt Mark


 
It's nothing new Chris. It's stuff I've mentioned may times in my journals.

What I've discovered (in my tanks at least) that moss is not a great fan of over dosing. Recently, I've started to add less ferts, but still gained more than adequate results.

Lower lighting, but high co2 opens up the 'goal' a little. More room for error, and less time spent on worry.

It's not that I'm lazy; I just wanted a way of doing things that made life much easier. I believe that I have found that regime.

I'm pretty sure I could transpose the idea it to anyone's tank.


----------



## Antipofish

Cool, thank for that, I remember you telling us about those things.  Just wondered if you were referring to something different with the moss.  So, what is it that you think the moss does not like about an abundance of ferts ? It kind of goes against the grain vis a vis the EI article we have all read.  I only have a few plants in a 125L tank at the moment due to the change around of my tanks.  But I have ADA amazonia in there (thanks for the help with that decision) and am dosing minimal Seachem Flourish but with decent CO2 levels (but again, not "blast off" levels) and the Pogostemon Stellata I had from TGM is taking off like crazy.


----------



## Mark Evans

To be honest Chris, I'm not really sure why the moss doesn't like a ton of ferts.

The whole science behind my approach is lacking. I too would like to know a few answers to my questions.

It won't be long until I'll be doing a new layout.

I really am ready to step away from the 'all too similar' layouts that I've been producing of late. Time for a change me thinks.

I might leave wood alone for a while and stick with stone.


----------



## Stu Worrall

looks lush Mark and super healthy. Ive fond the same with moss, its always the one that goes mad when I leave a tank to itself and grows and grows! I guess thats why it does so well in nature.


----------



## superpuma

Hi Mark

	What T5's do you have in your Gman. l'm a beginer with a 350 litre elos 120, tank is coming along well. My lighting is a Gman Helios, it's a 4 x 54 watt T5 and led hybrid. l'm playing with the T5 tubes, currently only using 2 of the 54 watt T5's and the led's don't want to overdo it. Your tank looks crisp and white. Do you think the halides or T5's are giving that? l've tried 4000, 6500 and 8000k T5's, l'm happiest with the 8000k. What T5's are you running????

	Mike


----------



## Mark Evans

superpuma said:


> What T5's do you have in your Gman


 
Hi Mike.
I'm using the JBL solar nature, rated @ 9000K.

I've used just about every lamp going, and I keep coming back to these. They're not the cheapest, but for me, I don't mind paying that bit extra for a lamp that gives a good colour rendition.

Other lamps that I've used in a similar K rating always seem to give off a tinge of yellow, but with these, there's no evidence of a 'colour cast'

Greens look great under these tubes, and the odd time I've had a red plant in there, they also look good.

With regards to the Halides, I'm using the ADA NAG 'green' A lamp that gives the most intense greens you'll ever see in a planted aquarium, but reds look dull.

The Geissmanne unit as a whole is just fantastic...as you're probably aware. The greatest lighting unit I've used...and I've used just about every other brand going. ADA, Arcadia etc....

Back to the tank....Not long until I'll be taking this down, and starting the new layout.


----------



## superpuma

Thanks for that Mark, l kinda guessed it was something with a little more k than l'm using.

My 8000k's are Osram Lumilux skywhites, to be honest they too give off a little yellow. Maybe next time l'll give the JBL's a try.

Look fwd to your next piece of planted artwork.


----------



## Mark Evans

superpuma said:


> Look fwd to your next piece of planted artwork.


 
Cheers Superpuma. I'm looking forward to creating it.

I have a plan which, if it succeeds, could be EPIC!...


----------



## Antipofish

Mark, I love the dimensions of this tank, but I cannot get a 4' tank in my room without it stealing space.  Do you think a 1000 x 55 x 55 would be a visually acceptable dimension ?  I definitely want the width but could go down a bit in height.  Alternatively the other tank I am thinking about is 1000 x 60 x 55 (including lids and top trim).


----------



## Ady34

Hi Mark,
how's this going? 


Mark Evans said:


> Not long until I'll be taking this down, and starting the new layout.


....or should I ask is this still going?
If still running, Is it looking after itself? I'm guessing you've been busy of late, in which case has this taken on a wild look with the plants taking over your living room  
It would be great to see some more top photos.
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Mark Evans

Hi Ady,

It's still running. A good 8 weeks without a water change now. No problems, apart from massive over growth. Experiment going well

I'm planning the next layout, but with many changes on the horizon with my working life, I'll need to decide in which direction I'll take the new scape.


----------



## George Farmer

Dude, that moss is immense!

Very interesting about the loss dosing and lack of water changes. I guess this is like a low-tech, except you are dosing CO2.

Have you ever considered taking it 'down' further and stopping CO2 injection altogether?


----------



## Mark Evans

It's crossed my mind, George.

I'd be confident in doing so too. But, it's time for something new, so I'll be stopping CO2...and everything else for this one. LOL

I'm bringing out the BIG rocks for the next layout, and for substrate....Just gravel and Tropica under gravel substrate.

A couple of weeks back, I visited Tropica, and I've seen yet more examples of what can be done with gravel alone(combined with Triopica substrate) . HC to die for! Michael is King.


----------



## Iain Sutherland

Will that be the same monolithic rocks you teased us with a couple of tanks back Mark?  

Look forward to seeing a gravel tank and how you set it up, i wish i had the confidence to do so as i guess it makes life a lot easier than trying to keep different gravels and substrates separated.  
Amazonia does seem to give a wider margin for error for those of us learning though.


----------



## Martin Osmond

Insane tank,awsome journal exactly the sort of thing im looking to do, admittedly wont be anywhere near  as good as this but I will give it a go. Just a quick question, ive read through this whole journal but may have missed it, what type of wood is it you have used?


----------



## Ady34

Hi Mark,
Hope your well.....your moss hasn't gobbled you up has it  Just wondering if there has been any changes with this tank?
From a purely selfish viewpoint, I do miss your updates and photos and would relish the chance to follow another top class journal 
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Pruzio

Hi Mark,
I came across this journal by searching for Giesemann infiniti which I want to buy for my new setup. I was planning 120x60x60cm tank 12mm thick and I'm just curious why did you choose 120x55x55. Any of your thoughts on this would be very helpful. Also can you tell me how tall is your cabinet? 70, 80cm?
I love your setup, very inspiring


----------



## Mick.Dk

We all need more of this  ..................
Mick.


----------



## Paulwilsonwhite

Hi there,
I like it and a great size tank.
Certainly given me some ideas 
My tank will be here in a couple of weeks.
I’m at the stage of rocks or wood or both.
I like the way the gravel is sweeping across the rocks and the textures of rock.
Super well done it looks great


----------

